# Homemade Skincare Recipes and Masks



## cosmo2127 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Beauty Tips*

Age Spots Cut a lemon wedge and hold directly on spot for ten minutes. Rinse with warm water. Repeat this step every day until the spots lighten or vanish altogether!

Bath Secret Pour a cup or more of powdered milk under running bath water. The lactic acid in the milk will remove dry dead skin and leave you baby soft. Powered milk is quite reasonably priced compared to those expensive bath oils and soaps. Just add a drop or two of some scented oil if you want a really dreamy bath!

Blackheads A friend of mine gave me this great tip. To erase blackheads, try this quick cleansing mask: Mix two Tbs. of oatmeal, four Tbs. of plain yogurt, one tablespoon lemon juice and one Tbs. of olive oil into a paste and gently apply to skin. Leave it on for five minutes and rinse with cold water. Let your face air-dry.

Banish Blemishes on Back or Chest Mix one half cup of honey with one half cup of orange juice and apply to the affected areas. Let sit for 5 minutes then rinse. Honey heals and banishes blemishes and the orange juice will dry up the excess oils.

Clogged Pores This is a great deep cleansing scrub! Mix four Tbs. of plain yogurt with two Tbs. of grated orange peel. Massage into skin for three minutes. Rinse with warm water. The yogurt is an exfoliant and the orange peel will extract dirt and oils.

Elbow Fix To remove the discoloration from your elbows, just cut a lemon in half and rest an elbow in each half for 10 minutes. The acid in the lemon juice breaks down the dark patches, so they wash away.

Freckles Sorry, you can't remove these darling dots but you can lighten them. Try one of these tips: (1) Rub your freckles with fresh cut eggplant every day. You should see a difference in a week or so. Or rub on fresh crushed cranberries daily and leave on for fifteen minutes, rinse with cool water and pat dry. (2) The more sugar that you eat, the darker your freckles will be! This is a scientific fact. So, eliminate refined sugar and watch your freckles fade.

Puffy Eyes Put cool slices of cucumbers on your eyes. Or soak two tea bags &amp; place in freezer for a few minutes, place on eyes &amp; lay back &amp; relax!

Puffy Eyelids Grate a raw potato, mold it into a mushy pack, and put it on your eyes and lids for 10-20 minutes. The potato starch will help smooth eye-area skin and ease away puffyness.

Shine Stopper Using a clean makeup brush, brush your face with pure lemon juice. Let it stand for 5 minutes then rinse. Do this in the evening before bed since the citric acid may cause temporary redness. Lemon juice contains astringent and antiseptic properties that will get rid of the excess perspiration and unwanted shine from high humidity (that also causes oil glands to work over time!). Another shine stopper tip: In a cup, combine 10 drops of lemon juice with one half cup of water. Saturate a cotton ball with mixture and dab over clean skin. Do not rinse.

Slimmer Legs This seaweed wrap releases water retention and leaves legs looking their sleekest! Soak legs in bath of warm water and Epsom salts for 5 minutes. Pat dry. Apply a seaweed mask (there are many to choose from on the market today!). Then wrap legs with plastic wrap and a warm towel. Relax for 15 minutes. Remove towel and plastic wrap and rinse.

Terrific Eye Cream Before bed apply unscented castor oil around your eyes. Plastic surgeons use this on their patients after surgery!

Hair Conditioner Heat up one half cup of mayonnaise and apply to dry unwashed hair. Cover with plastic bag and wait for 15 minutes. Rinse and shampoo thoroughly.

Keep Make-up Fresh Before applying makeup, spray mineral water on your face and let dry. Do not wipe. Makeup will stay looking fresh longer.

Makeup Remover Almond or sesame oil on a cotton ball will do a great job of taking off makeup, including water-proof mascara!

The Best Moisturizer Expensive health spas use this treatment! Wash face thoroughly. While your face is still wet, rub in a small amount of petroleum jelly. Continue wetting face until the jelly is spread evenly and doesn't appear greasy. Your gonna love how smooth and soft your face feels! Just remember, it will not stay greasy if you keep adding water alittle at a time!

Salt Glow Rub This exfoliating scrub will leave your skin soft and glowing. Only the best spas use this special recipe! Mix the juice from 1 lemon with 2 parts coarse salt and 1 part olive oil to make a paste. Step into the shower and massage into body. Turn on the shower and rinse. Pat dry and apply a rich moisturizer.

Silky Soft Hands Before bed, wash and dry hands in lukewarm water. Slather with petroleum jelly, cover with cotton gloves and go to sleep. In the morning you will have smooth, supple, silky soft hands!

Silky Soft Legs Mix two Tbs. of petroleum jelly with the contents of one 400 IU vitamin E capsule and massage all over your legs. Slip on cotton sweats and go to bed. In the morning, wash legs with a moisturizing body wash and apply a body lotion. Soft as silk!

Tooth Whitener Dip a toothbrush in a mashed strawberry and brush vigorously to remove yellowing and stains.

Wrinkle Remover Seedless grapes! No kidding! It's one of the ingredients in those big time expensive wrinkle creams. All you do is cut some in half and gently crush it on your face and neck. Make sure that you get the "crows-feet" and the lines around your mouth. Leave it on for twenty minutes or so and rinse with tepid water and pat dry. Repeat every day and before you know it... those nasty old lines will be hard to find!!

Facial to Cleanse and Exfoliate This one is messy, but your skin will never feel so soft! Mix equal amounts of honey and sugar. Apply to face and neck and rub gently in a circular motion. (make sure your hair is up in a towel!) Leave on for fifteen minutes. Rinse with warm water and pat dry.

Facial to Condition Skin Mash the pulp of some honeydew melon and smear it on your face and neck. Leave it on for twenty minutes, rinse with cool water and pat dry.

Facial for Dry Skin Beat two egg yolks and apply them to your clean face, forehead and neck. Avoid the eye area. Relax for twenty minutes with your feet raised about thirty degrees higher than your head. Do not talk! Rinse with lukewarm water and pat dry. Your skin will tightened and toned. Do this once a week.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx for the recipes, I'm always looking for something to improve my skins texture.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the great tips. I'll try some of those


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, some great recipes there! Thanks for posting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janine (Nov 21, 2005)

:clap Great simple recipes! I'm definitely trying some of these. And I'll make sure to post the results. Will anyone who tries these recipes also let us know how they work out for you too?


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes!

Welcome to MuT Janine!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 21, 2005)

I know this one works, it applies to knees aswell.


----------



## Leony (Nov 22, 2005)

Great recipes!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janine (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you :icon_redf I hope to leech as much makeup knowledge from you guys as possible :icon_chee


----------



## sheubear (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, me too! You are all experts!


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

*Not sure who is all interested but I thought a skin care recipe thread would be cool. Below are ingredients that could be used for making your own products along with the benefits of their usage. Ill post some of my recipes soon.:icon_bigg *

*almond oil *

A cold-pressed oil derived from almonds. It is scentless, free from petroleum residues, and rich in vitamins and minerals. It is an excellent oil for skin softening and conditioning, soothing dry, itchy skin, and it makes a delightful massage oil by itself, or with a few drops of essential oil added. It may also be mixed into lotions, balms and soaps.

*apricot oil *

A rich oil with a light texture. It is well suited to mature or sensitive skin types. Used by itself, it removes makeup and softens delicate skin around the eyes. It may also be mixed into lotions and creams.

*avocado oil*

A highly therapeutic oil rich in vitamins A, D and E, proteins, lecithin and amino acids. With its many beneficial healing and regenerating properties, it works well to soothe and heal scaly skin and scalp.

*calendula oil*

Known for its regenerative and anti-inflammatory properties. Soothes and heals dry, irritated, itchy skin.

*castor oil *

Rich in fatty acids and due to its high viscosity, it is a good skin lubricant. It also acts as an humectant. Works well combined with other oils found in soaps.

*Tea Tree Oil*

Good for acne Add (?) drops of tea tree oil directly onto infected area twice a day or 60 drops of tea tree oil to facial wash, apply twice daily. 

*chamomile oil*

Known for its healing properties when applied to wounds and abrasions. It has a pleasing fragrance and makes a good additive to soaps and masks.

*evening primrose oil*

Exceptionally nourishing because it contains 9% gamma-linolenic acid—an essential fatty acid (EFA). EFAs are important because they inhibit bacterial growth and helps the immune system to defend itself against infection and inflammation. Since the human body does not produce linolenic, or other essential fatty acids, this important nutrient must be derived through diet and skin care products.

*olive oil *

Attracts moisture and forms a barrier to prevent a loss of moisture while allowing the skin to breath and function normally.

*vitamin e oil *

An important antioxidant that helps protect fatty cell membranes from becoming oxidized (rancid) through the action of free radicals. It helps protect against certain diseases associated with aging such as cancer and heart disease, and it helps to improve blood circulation. Vitamin E is commonly used as a supplement to improve dry skin.

*beneficial additives*

*aloe vera *

Known for its regenerative, restorative and anti-inflammatory properties. Well known for soothing and healing burns, it is also an effective remedy for injuries, rashes, and dry, scaly skin. Aloe hydrates without the use of oils.

*chamomile *

Soothing. Slightly astringent and antioxidant, it works well to relieve inflammation and heal wounds and abrasions. Its a good additive to soaps and masks and has a pleasing fragrance.

*dead sea salts *

Salt derived from the Dead Sea. Its high mineral content helps draw impurities from the skin, increase circulation and exfoliates the skin.

*honey*

Antiseptic, bacteriostatic, emollient, humectant, and soothing.

*oatmeal *

Soothing and healing properties. It is excellent for the treatment of skin blemishes, irritations, and sensitive skin. It gently exfoliates and helps remove residue, . Oats are a perfect ingredient for treating dry complexions, irritations, blemishes and sensitive skin. Also excellent for children suffering from Chicken Pox.

*beeswax *

It is used as a thickening agent, emulsifier, and humectant and has emollient, soothing and softening properties and helps the skin retain moisture.


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

*Rose Water Toner*

by Annie Berthold-Bond

*Simple Solution*

Rose water is one of the all-time best and most traditional facial cleansers, because rose is astringent, anti-inflammatory, antiseptic, and has a lovely scent.

INGREDIENTS

I cup rose-infused water

2 teaspoons glycerin

5 to 10 drops rose essential oil

Place a handful of dried rose petals in a mason jar, cover with boiling water, seal, and let set overnight. Note that dried rose petals are available in many health food stores (as is vegetable glycerin), or online from herbal supply stores. After the rose petal infusion has set overnight, strain. Combine the ingredients in a pretty jar, and shake to blend. Note that you will extend the shelf life if you add 1/2 a teaspoon of grapefruit seed extract (available in health food stores). The antiseptic quality of essential oils will also act as a preservative.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 26, 2006)

face for posting, if my skin dont improve by next week im gonna try these out.


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

*OLIVE OIL CLEANSER*

This is cool for normal to dry.

50% OO

25% CASTOR OIL

25% AVOCADO OIL

You can adjust the ratios depending on you skin type. If you have oilier skin you can add more Castor oil. If you have super dry skin you can omit the Castor oil completely.

When using this you can steam your face with a hot/warm wash cloth then wipe off. If you have excess a toner will take care of that.


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

*Green Tea Toner*

*2 C of water*

*2 green tea bags*

*A bottle to store it in.*

*Boil water then add two teabags let steap until cooled. Pour into bottle of choice. You can refrigerate this but I dont. I cut the recipe in 1/2 so I dont have the same batch for to long.*


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

*Starter Scrub*

This scrub is really simple, but effective.

Ingredients:

Â½ cup sugar

Cold-pressed Oil (olive, wheat germ, peanut, corn, or sunflower)

Pour sugar into a bowl. Add a small amount of oil and mix. Continue to add oil until the mixture is damp.

You don't have to use this scrub right away. It has a pretty good shelf life, simply store the mixture in a jar.

Scrubs are usually used in the tub or shower after the skin has been cleaned and has had a chance to soften with the warm water. Simply take some of the scrub in your hand and rub it on your body in a circular motion. After you have rinsed off the scrub, apply lotion to retain your new, fresh, soft skin.

*Brown Sugar Scrub*

This scrub is heavy duty for those with really dry, flaky skin. Don't use it more than once a week.

Ingredients:

3 Tablespoons Raw Sugar

2 Tablespoons White Sugar

2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar

3 Tablespoons Epsom Salt

1 Tablespoons Kosher (sea) Salt

1/3 Cup Baby Oil

1/3 Cup Scented Body Lotion

To start, add all of the dry ingredients together in a small bowl and mix well. Next, add the oil and lotion. Mix it all together until everything is wet and the ingredients stick together.

You can store the scrub in a plastic container in the refrigerator for a week or two if you don't use it all.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool Recipes! Here's a lil something I'm adding:

*Lemon juice* can be a great whitening/bleaching agent. It can help to lighten acne marks or scars.

*Honey* is great for all skin types, ecspecially acne-prone because it naturally eliminates bacteria! Try using 2 tbsp on your face and leave it on (like a mask)

You can also mix components together..try adding a few drops of lemon juice to your mask. or you can add any essential oils. or oatmeal. oatmeal calms the skin. You must be savy when using lemon juice...too much is too harsh on your skin! If you have sensitive skin, you shouldn't be using it at all.


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

*I havent tried this but it looks very interesting I may try it soon though since Avo are on sale right now.*

*Avocado moisture mask*

For dry skin.

1 ripe avocado

4 tablespoons plain yogurt

PurÃ©e avocado and blend with yogurt. Apply mixture to face. Leave on for 30 minutes. Rinse with lukewarm water.


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

*Avocado Honey Mask*

1 large, ripe avocado

1 tablespoon honey

Peel and slice avocado and purÃ©e it in a blender with the honey. Apply the mask to your face by patting it gently and then continuing to pat until the mask feels extremely tacky to the touch. Relax and leave the mask on for 20 to 30 minutes and then rinse off with warm water.


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

*Lavender Lotion*

1 ounce glycerin

2 teaspoons oil of lavender

Put ingredients in a clean glass bottle and shake well. Refrigerate.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 1, 2006)

Min,

I just went to the drugstore to get some castor oil so I could make the cleanser....when I told them I wanted to put it on my face (all in German) they were laughing b/c the guy behind the counter kept saying..this is really,um, strong stuff you know..you have to be careful with this...and I was just staring at him like, what are you talking about...and then he said you are going to be on the water closet very hard and quick (in English!):--:--

LMAO. anyway, thanks again, and I can't wait to try the cleanser!


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes it is used as a laxative lol. Lucky for me I didnt have to go to the pharmacy to get it. :icon_redf


----------



## Min (Mar 2, 2006)

*Honey Cleansing Scrub*

Mix 1 tablespoon of honey with 2 tablespoons finely ground almonds and 1/2 teaspoon lemon juice. Rub gently onto face. Rinse off with warm water.

Source: National Honey Board


----------



## Min (Mar 2, 2006)

*Pina Colada Mask*

1/4 cup chopped fresh pineapple

1 tablespoon coconut Milk

Place ingredients in a blender or food processor and blend until smooth.

Spread in a thin layer over skin. Leave on for 5 to 10 minutes and then rinse with warm water. Pat skin dry.

_*This tropical mask gives complexions a healthy glow. Bromelian, an enzyme found in fresh pineapple, removes dead skin cells.*_


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 2, 2006)

you are a doll min! thanks for all these receipes! i think i am going to try this avocado mask with my boyfriend. his birthday is friday and i am trying to think of fun things to do for it, and he loves when i give him facials! :icon_love


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, I love home recipes! I always keep [email protected] of tea tree, rosemary, evening primrose and vitamin E oils. They work wonders for the skin.


----------



## Min (Mar 2, 2006)

You are welcome I always thought they were fun &amp; most of the time cheaper than buying products. Ive noticed a huge change for the better since I stopped using commercial cleansers &amp; stuff. By the way I havent tried every single recipe some looked fun so I thought I would post them :icon_wink I do plan on trying them all at some point.


----------



## Nolee (Mar 3, 2006)

*





Homemade Mask For Your Face, Hands, Feet
**by: Chrys Solomon*

*



*

*(USS Pineville May 2003 -Cruise to the Care of Being) *

*Orange Yogurt Mask ~ *1 tsp plain yogurt , the juice of 1/4 of an orange , Stir to mix and then dip fingers into mixture and smooth onto face. The sensation is both cool and relaxing. Leave on for a five minutes and then rinse. If you are feeling sluggish, this is the perfect mask for you.


*Orange Cornmeal Delight ~*Take one peeled orange and put in blender along with your desired amount of cornmeal. Add 1/4 cup uncooked oatmeal and mix well. Apply to a slightly damp face. Leave on for 10 minutes, then spray a bit of warm water on face and use circular motion to work mask around the face. Remove with warm.

*Yummy Apple Mask *~1/4 of an apple, 1/2 tsp Half and half, 1 Tsp honey, 1 T oatmeal, Puree all ingredients until smooth, apply to face for 15 minutes and then rise with warm water

*Yogurt and Honey Mask* ~ *Mix together 1 tsp. honey, 1 capsule of vitamin A, 1 tablespoon yogurt and 3/4 egg yolk. To thicken, add a small amount of cornstarch. Apply mask to clean skin and leave on for 20 minutes. Rinse with lukewarm water.

*Buttermilk Mask ~ *1/3 cup of rolled oats soaked several hours in buttermilk. Strain. Add 1 capsule of vitamin A and mix well. After cleansing skin, apply mixture and leave on 10-15 minutes. Rinse with water

*Flour Mask *~1/3 cup of whole wheat flour mixed with enough milk to form a paste. Apply to face and leave on 15-20 minutes. Remove with warm water. 

*Almond Meal Mask *~ Grind 25 almonds or buy ready to use almond meal. Mix almond meal with a slice of peeled aloe. Add a few drops of sesame oil and mix together until blended. Dampen face slightly with a bit of milk or warm water. Apply mask and leave on for 15 minutes. Then rinse with warm water.

*Oatmeal-Honey Mask* *~1/2 cup uncooked oatmeal, 3 tbl. Honey, 1 egg yolk Mix all ingredients together and apply over entire face. Rub mask around face in circular motion. Leave on for 10 minutes.

*Creamy Avocado and Honey Mask ~ *2 tbl. avocado, mashed, 3 tbl. Honey, 1 whole egg Mix together egg yolk, oil and honey. Stir thoroughly. Now add egg white. Close container and shake well before applying.

*Skin Nourishing Mask *~2 tbl. Honey, 3 tbl. olive oil or mineral oil, 1 whole egg, Mix together egg yolk, oil and honey. Stir thoroughly. Now add egg white. Close container and shake well before applying.

* Bran Mask* *~Mix together 2-3 tsp. bran, 1 tsp. olive oil and 1 egg yolk. Leave on 10 minutes and rinse with warm water.
*Milk Mask*~Milk, 1/2 Cup Besan Flour, Combine the ingredients until itâ€™s a hearty paste. Refrigerate for a few hours. Smooth the mixture over face and let it set for 10-15 minutes. Rinse with a warm damp washcloth. Then splash on cool water to close skin pours. A benefit from this mask is a tightening sensation.

*Exfoliating Mask*~Egg whites, oatmeal, Mix ingredients, slap on for five minutes. Let egg whites dry. Rinse with water. Voila! The oatmeal exfoliates dead skin, and works wonders when you scrub it on. Egg whites soften and smooth dry skin gently.

*Moisturizing Honey and Lemon*~ 1 TBSP honey (room temperature), 1 Tsp. lemon juice Blend. Apply for 30 min, rinse with warm water. One plus is itâ€™s moisturizing effect.

*Honey and Oatmeal Mask**~Honey, Oatmeal, Equally mix in oatmeal and honey leave on for 15 min. Rinse with warm water and then cold.

*Cucumber Mask* ~1/2 c chopped cucumber, 2 tsp. powdered milk, 1 egg white, Blend to a smooth paste and apply in upwards motions to face and neck. Let dry on face for 30 min. Rinse with warm water.

*Egyptian Facial Mask *~1 egg beaten, 1/2 tsp olive oil , 1 T flour, 1/4 tsp sea salt , 1 T whole milk Mix together all ingredients until creamy and well blended. Spread the mixture over your face and neck and leave on for 15 minutes. Rinse well with cool water and pat dry. 

*Nourishing Face Mask *~ 1 egg*, *1 tsp almond oil , a little half and half Combine and leave on your face for about 15 minutes. Remove with cool water.

*Cucumber Jones Mask ~* 1/2 cucumber, 1 egg white, 1 Tablespoon lemon juice, 1 Teaspoon dried mint flakes Mix all ingredients together in blender until smooth. Refrigerate for 10 minutes. Apply to face and leave on 15 minutes. Rinse with hot water, then cool water.

*Strawberry Surprise Mask** ~ 1/2-cup ripe strawberries, 1/4-cup cornstarch, Mash strawberries and cornstarch together to make a paste. , Apply to face and leave on for 30 minutes. , Make sure to avoid the delicate area around eyes. Rinse off with cool water.

*Bump Buster Mask *~ 1 Ripe tomato, chopped, 1 Teaspoon Lemon juice, 1 Tablespoon Instant style oatmeal or old-fashioned rolled oats, Mix all ingredients together in blender until smooth. , Apply to skin. If mixture is too runny, add more blended oatmeal. Leave it on for 10 minutes. Rinse off with warm water.

* tried them and they worked GREAT!
remeber, you have to have the mask at least for 20 mins. (espc. the home made ones) if u wanna see results from the first use
Source: http://www.homemakingcottage.com/pamper/facemask.htm


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

which one of these masks would be good for deep cleansing clogged pores?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 10, 2006)

just to let you guys know, i tried the molasses/yeast/acv mask. it made my skin pretty dry (acv), so i had to put moisturizer on afterwards, it did however make my skin softer. my skin was also pretty red aferwards and it didnt do much as far as pore cleansing goes. so i guess its good if you have oily skin, and want to make it softer. the mask looked like someone shat on my face by the way. i have combination skin.


----------



## Nolee (Mar 11, 2006)

did ya try the Dead Sea mud mask? it does an amazing job w clogged pores, dry patches and overly oily areas.. it's fab!

i mix it w honey and yoghurt though, and i've been told to use it always, always while the mixture is cold, leave it for about 45 mins and then rinse w cold water too..

STAY AWAY from Biore pore perfect products, they SUCK, they do a good job in removing black heads and w clogged pores, but they tend to enlarge the porse A LOT, and make the black heads come regularly.. :

I have a combo skin too, and this was my miserable experince w biore things


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the warning noory, no i havent tried the dead sea mud mask. im not sure where to get that.


----------



## Min (Mar 18, 2006)

I made this last night &amp; have been using it as a spot treatment for my zits. As you will see when you read the link there are many uses. Ive been putting it on since last night &amp; my zits have started to dry up &amp; are less painful but most importantly ive had no irritation from it.

http://www.geocities.com/bonnecasey/...nhomemade.html


----------



## rjayne74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow! Great recipes, everyone! :clap


----------



## Copper Penny60 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

For a good and refreshing skin toner, I like to use regular Sour Cream. After

washing and rinsing my face I slather on some sour cream and let it set for

5-10 Min (more if you like). Rinse off with cool water and my skin feels much

tighter and smoother. I guess the acid in the sour cream helps to exfoliate

dead skin and tightens the pores.:icon_smil


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 21, 2006)

it's the right price! lol! I'm going to the store later maybe I'll give it a whirl. thanks!

Luv Anyah


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

what do you put on your skin after you do the toner? sounds like something interesting! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm, very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Copper Penny60 (Mar 22, 2006)

I only use Noxema on my face. Very seldom use anything else unless I run out.

Copper Penny60


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2006)

1 Tablespoon oatmeal

1 Teaspoon Powder milk

Few drops of lemon

Mix With water and apply once a week,worked gr8 for me and my face feel so smooth after.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 23, 2006)

Chocolate ... preferably dark, semi-sweet. It doesn't do a darn thing for your face, but you'll experience a glow after eating the leftover mix.

Kathy (who should never post this late - my mind takes a left turn around 1am)


----------



## Min (Mar 25, 2006)

Dont I know it. Choc is where its at :w00t:


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 27, 2006)

My sister told me if you mix alcohol and cornstarch, it can get rid of blemishes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

*Herbal Toner*

*This can be kept in a fridge for up to 5 days in an airtight container*

and costs little to make.

Simply boil 1/2 a cupful of herbs in 600ml of water. Take off the heat and leave to stand overnight. Strain off and put into a jar/bottle

Different herbs have different properties.

For dry skin - parsley and fennel

For oily skin - lavender, sage, thyme or peppermint

For normal skin - balm and spearmint.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

*Pumpkin Papaya Mask*


*1/2 ripe papaya*

*
**1 cup pumpkin*

*1 egg white, beaten until frothy*

*1 tsp honey*



*Skin and seed the papaya; mash with a fork until soft.*

*Stir in the rest of the ingredients until mixture is smooth.*

*Apply to face using a circular motion.*

*Rinse off after 5 minutes.*


----------



## Kishh (Apr 2, 2006)

Thankyou! thank you! Thank you noori! i tried ur egyption mask and my face is so much better,which one of these masks are purely for oily skin and open pores?


----------



## Kishh (Apr 3, 2006)

> *Beauty Tips*
> 
> Clogged Pores This is a great deep cleansing scrub! Mix four Tbs. of plain yogurt with two Tbs. of grated orange peel. Massage into skin for three minutes. Rinse with warm water. The yogurt is an exfoliant and the orange peel will extract dirt and oils.
> 
> ...


----------



## ysa_38 (Apr 12, 2006)

these are helpful recipes.. thanks girls!


----------



## IslandKissez23 (Apr 19, 2006)

thanxssss


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 22, 2006)

*Cleansers*

*Normal to Dry Skin*

Blend 10ml aloe vera gel, 15ml olive oil, 10ml rosewater and two drops rose essential oil and decant into a bottle. Massage into your skin and remove with water or a muslim cloth. Keep in the fridge, shake before use and use within five days

*Oily/Combination Skin*

Scrub and peel a 50g chunk of fresh soapwort root. Put it in 1 litre spring water, along with 25g dried herbs (mint, sage and rosemary), bring to the boil, and simmer for 10 minutes. Cool and strain into a pump-dispenser bottle. To use, massage two squirts into dampened skin and rinse.

*Sensitive Skin*

Place the petals of six marigold flowers in a bowl with 10g cocoa butter, 20g beeswax granules, and 100ml sweet almond or extra virgin olive oil. Gently heat by putting the bowl in a pan of hot water until it has all melted. Keep on a low heat for five minutes, then sieve and transfer into a sterilised jar. Seal when fully cooled. Gently massage into the skin to melt away make-up.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 22, 2006)

*Make your own toner*

Boil down balancing sage, toning lemongrass, or calming lavendar for 25 minutes, strain the liquid and allow it to cool. Decant into a spray bottle and use as a facial spritz whenever needed.

*Make your own exfoliant*

Blend oatmel with a thick oil like wheat germ oil, and add a raw egg yolk. Gently rub the mixture over your face and rinse.

A face dunked in cool whole milk and left on your face for 20 minutes will give you a gentle chemical peel.


----------



## cute (Apr 23, 2006)

Dead sea mask is really great. I purchased one in TKmax , how lucky Am I , but now it's out of stock and i don't think you can get it from Tkmax anymore. I still have alot but really don't know where to purchase it again . I also don't know where to buy oatmeal too ? Can I buy it in supermarket ?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah u can buy oatmeal from supermarkets.


----------



## Nolee (Apr 28, 2006)

*Kishh:* anytime hun! so glad that was helpful for you

and as for oily skin, well.. im not really sure cause my skin is not purly oily, it's combo to oily, and anything with yoghurt, cucaumber, rose water and sage would work perfectly for uus.

and Ooh, you have to try the dead sea mud mask, works wonders for oilier skins, u only have to mix it with yoghurt and cold water, stay away from honey and thick stuff, milk would work with u too but doesnt give the results that it does to a drier skin..

HTH, and welcome to makeuptalk (f)


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 24, 2006)

Aztec Clay Healing mask mixed with ACV heals blemishes and shrinks pores


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

i did an avocado and olive oil mask just now. my skin feels great. that might have something to do with taking a cold shower because of the pilot light being out tho, too. anyway, i found the mask recipe on an olive oil health benefits site. just mix up the two, whatever ratio, just enough of both to stick and make a nice thick mask. added a couple drops of lemon juice, and put it in the fridge in a tight container. also, i have been using the molasses, yeast, and acv mask at night. found the recipe on here, under the headline, "the most magical skin recipe"

i have to say, my skin is clearing up and looks very smooth and soft. it feels great. no more bumps when i wash my face. doncha hate that?


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting so many recipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll definitely try some of them out :smilehappyyes: because I want to look pretty :11a:


----------



## Nolee (Jun 4, 2006)

For a nice natural and simple scrub, use a tea spoon of raw brown sugar on damp skin, scrub gently till it start to melt, rinse with cold water. the result is AMAZING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 4, 2006)

cool! i can't wait to try some of these out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luvly (Jun 5, 2006)

for puffy eyes: a cold spoon works really well.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jun 27, 2006)

These posts are amazing you guys really know your stuff. I remember I put toothpaste on a pimple for a few minutes when I was 13 and it dried up right away. I thought man I wish I could know more secrets to get awesome skin with stuff from my house without braking the bank. Thanks forgot all the great info these are gentle enough to do with younger girls who want a pampering night with mom or the big sister there natural ingredients and everyone can find a mask or a face wash that makes them feel like they spent an evening at the spa!

Desert Bath Salts

5 drops yellow food coloring

4 drops musk oil

3 drops jasmine fragrance or essential oil

3 cups Epsom salt

1 cup baking soda

2 tsp. glycerin

Earth Bath Salts

Â½ cups Epsom salt

1 cup baking soda

Â½ cup rock salt

Â½ tsp. vitamin E

2 tsp. light oil (sunflower, almond, etc.)

20 drops patchouli essential oil

15 drops cypress essential oil

Green food coloring

Mix thoroughly

Ocean Bath Salts

1 cup Epsom salt

1 cup baking soda

4 drops blue food coloring

3 drops jasmine fragrance or essential oil

4 drops vanilla

2 tbs. glycerin

Mix thoroughly


----------



## Ashley1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bath Oil Balls

Â¼ cup baking soda

2 tbs. citric acid

2 tbs. sweet almond oil

1 tsp. vitamin E oil

Â¼ tsp. fragrance or essential oil

Mix dry ingredients thoroughly. Add wet ingredients slowly, while mixing form into balls. Let them sit on wax paper overnight until hard.


----------



## dreeeem (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks a lots to all for ur useful tips!!! I hope someof it works to improve texture of my skin


----------



## Ashley1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Perk Me Up Facial

Â½ cup oatmeal powder

Â½ cup bran

Â¼ cup cornmeal

1 tsp. zinc oxide

Mix together with a bit of water until it forms a paste. Massage into face then rinse off.

Wonder Glow Mask

1 egg yolk

1 tsp. warm milk

1 tsp. honey

Mix thoroughly apply to face and throat, let sit for 20 minutes then rinse off.

Minty Mask (for tired skin)

1 tbs. ground or powdered spearmint

1 tbs. oil

1 tbs. honey

Whip until fluffy apply to skin.

Here's some fun facials and masks!

Perk Me Up Facial

Â½ cup oatmeal powder

Â½ cup bran

Â¼ cup cornmeal

1 tsp. zinc oxide

Mix together with a bit of water until it forms a paste. Massage into face then rinse off.

Wonder Glow Mask

1 egg yolk

1 tsp. warm milk

1 tsp. honey

Mix thoroughly apply to face and throat, let sit for 20 minutes then rinse off.

Minty Mask (for tired skin)

1 tbs. ground or powdered spearmint

1 tbs. oil

1 tbs. honey

Whip until fluffy apply to skin.

Papaya with Punch

Â¼ ripe papaya

4 tsp. green cosmetic clay

1 Â½ tsp. aloe Vera gel

Puree all ingredients then rub into face, let sit 10 minutes then rinse with cold water.

Georgia Peach

1 ripe peach peeled and pitted

1 eye white

Whip ingredients apply to face and let sit for 30 minutes then rinse off.

Mask Peel

1 packet unflavored gelatin

Â½ cup fruit juice or herb infusion

Heat to melt gelatin as per package instructions with the liquid of choice. Apply to face when almost set and peel when completely dried.

Strawberry delight

Â½ cup very ripe strawberries

Â¼ cup cornstarch

Mix together to forma paste, apply to face and leave on for 20 minutes.

Veggie Delight

1 tbs. cucumber

1 tbs. parsley

1 tbs. yogurt

Whirl in the blender until fluffy apply to skin.


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 4, 2006)

My fav toner/spritzer pick me up

1 part rosewater

1/2 parts witch hazel, aloe vera juice (each)

5-10 drops of each: pepperment oil; white oak bark extract, grapefruit seed extract

a capful or so of glycerine

Shake well before use and apply with a cotton pad or ball. I keep some in a spray bottle that I store in the fridge and carry with me through out the day to use before I blot or repowder.

You can adjust it based on your skin type. My skin is wicked oily, so the formula above works best for oily skin.

For dry/combination skin, add more glycerine and omit the white oak bark extract

The witch hazel, grapefruit seed, white oak and pepperment extracts are natural anticeptics that are awesome for controlling oil and killing bacteria

The glycerine and aloe insure that the skin doesnt get too dried out and produce more oil.

The rosewater helps the skin retain the moisture and just smells yummy.

You can find just about all the ingredients at your local health food store, but you can get the aloe, witch hazel and glycerine at wal mart in the bandade/peroxide isle.


----------



## Arualav (Jul 5, 2006)

The Asprin mask posted above is GREAT. The Acetyl-slicylic Acid chemically exfoliates, and then the grains make a great mechanical scrub afterwards. I'd never felt my skin smoother. Also, if you have a tiny jar or similar (think baby food jar) it's very handy to mix some scrub up in advance. If you get uncoated asprin, it disolves quicker, but the coated kind will stick to your skin better.. be prepared to have little white bits all over when you use an asprin mask though.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

ALMOND OIL WRINKLE CREAM

1 tbs. of an infusion of comfrey leaves... OR...

1 tbs. of a decoction of comfrey roots (see below)

1 tbs. lanolin

2 tsp. sweet almond oil

2 tsp. water

2 tsp. cod liver oil

Melt lanolin and almond oil in a double boiler. Add water and allow to

cool. Mix in cod liver oil and comfrey. Apply gently to face and rinse

off after 5 to 10 minutes. This is a rich moisturizer that boosts the

water-holding capacity of your skin and helps plump out wrinkled areas.

Infusion: This is a beverage made like tea, by pouring boiled water over

plants and steeping to extract the active ingredients. The normal amounts

are about 1/2 to 1 ounce of plant to one pint of boiled water. You should

let the mixture steep for 5 to 10 minutes, covered, and strain the infusion into a cup.

Decoction: This preparation allows you to extract primarily the mineral

salts and bitter principles rather than vitamins and volatile ingredients.

The normal amounts are about 1/2 ounce plant to 1 cup water. Bring

ingredients to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for up to 4 minutes.

Remove from heat and steep the mixture with the cover on the pot for a few

minutes.

SOURCE


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

1/4 mashed ripe avocado

1/2 mashed ripe banana

2 tbs. plain yogurt (not low-fat)

1 tsp. wheat germ oil

Mix all ingredients. Apply mixture to face and leave on 10 to 15 minutes.

Rinse with tepid water.

SOURCE


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 5, 2006)

i will try that too

thanks


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2006)

Mel, I've merged your skincare recipe threads with "Homemade SkinCare Recipes &amp; Masks" sticky thread.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks! I didn't even see it!


----------



## rho67 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have discoloration from the sun on my cheeks because Im on birth control pills. Will the lemon remove those spots as well?


----------



## katlynn83634 (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, you gals are so much more helpful them the other site I have used . Love the recipes


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 30, 2006)

woooow...i love this topic:inlove:

here are some more useful and easy recipes

1. Squeeze an orange and, using your fingers, pat the liquid on your face. The juice will evaporate quickly and leave you with a radiant glow. Plus you'll have the benefits of the antioxidant vitamin C.

2. Mash half a banana and rub it into patches of dry skin. Leave it on for 5 minutes, then rinse well. Your skin will be baby soft. BONUS: the potassium in the banana will help erase the dark circles under your eyes.

3. Snip off the foot section from an old pair of pantyhose and fill with one cup uncooked oatmeal. Now carefully tie the "oatmeal foot" to the faucet of your tub (you want the water to run through the oatmeal). Now fill the tub and soak away your dry, itchy skin.

4. Blend 2 cups crushed macadamia nuts with 2 sprigs fresh mint and a half-cup of honey. Mix into a paste and rub over your body to exfoliate dead skin. Rinse and pat dry.

5. Mash a ripe mango with one tablespoon plain yogurt. Add 2 egg yolks and blend. Work the mix into your hair, then cover your head with a shower cap and leave in place 20 minutes. Shampoo thoroughly. It's the ultimate hair conditioner!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the tips, everyone! keep 'em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 1, 2006)

me and my mom tried the avocado mask....it was great for her skin since she has dry skin, but it's a lil too oily for me...


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the great post. I am going to try a lot of those things!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

One of the many threads I keep meaning to read, and I finally have! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Shamma (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you for the recipies ... i will try those which suit my oily skin &gt;&gt; hope they'll work with me


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 8, 2006)

Salt and Sugar Scrubs

These make Wonderful Gifts!

Salt Scrub

3 tb. almond oil

1/2 tb. liquid lecithin

Melt together. Cool and add:

1 capsule vitamin E

1/4 cup fine sea salt

20 drops fragrance oil

Salt Glow

2 lb. sea salt

1 lb. epsom salt

1/2 cup borax

1/4 cup vitamin E

1/2 cup shredded soap

1/2 cup sulphonated castor oil

1/2 tsp. lavender e.o.

4 tsp. grated lime zest

Mix together well.

Salt Scrub

1/2 cup sea salt

1/4 cup jojoba oil

1/4 cup liquid soap

1/4-1/2 tsp. fragrance or essential oil

Salt Glow

1/2 cup melted glycerine soap

1/3 cup lamond oil

1/4 tsp. e.o. or f.o.

pearlescent powder

pinch or two powdered lavender or rose petals

Salt Glow

1 cup salt

1 1/3 cup oil

1/2 cup melted glycerine soap

1 tb. vitamin E

e.o. or f.o.

Herbal Salt Scrub

2 cups sea salt

1/2 cup almond oil

1/2 cup macadamia nut oil

1/2 cup sesame seed oil

1 tsp. vitamin E

1 tb. dried, ground lavender, rosemary, mint

1-2 drops e.o.

Herbal Salt Scrub

2 cups salt

1/2 cup almond oil

1/4 cup macadamia nut oil

1/4 cup jojoba oil

1 tsp. vitamin E

1 tsp. dried rosemary

1 tsp. dried spearmint

1 tsp. dried lavender

few drops e.o.

Salt Scrub

2 lb. dead Sea Salts

1 lb. epsom salts

1/4 cup borax

1/2 cup jojoba oil

1/3 cup vitamin E

1/2 cup olive oil

1/2 lb. grated soap

1 tb. glycerine

3 tsp. lime e.o.

1 tsp. ground lime peel

1 tsp. orange peel, ground

2 tsp. vitamin C powder

Salt Scrub

2 cups epsom salt

1/4 oz. glycerine soap

1 cup oil

10 drops rosemary e.o.

10 drops peppermint e.o.

Melt oil and soap together. Stir in the salt, add e.o.'s.

Salt Body Scrub

1/2 cup liquid soap

1 cup table salt

1 tb. glycerine soap, melted

1 tb. jojoba oil

1/4 tsp. vitamijn E

e.o.'s

Salt Scrub

1 1/4 cup sea salt

1/4 cup almond oil

1/8 cup melted glycerine soap

1 tb. aloe vera gel

1/4 tsp. vitamin E

e.o.'s

Salt Glow

2 cups sea salt

1 cup epsom salt

1 tsp. jojoba oil

1/4 cup liquid soap

lavender e.o.

orange e.o.

(if desired, add 3 tb. ground orange peel to this)

Salt Scrub

2 tb. medium sea salt

2 tb. fine sea salt

1 tsp. e.o. blend

1 tb. glycerine

2 oz. almond oil

2 oz. jojoba oil

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Lavender Salt Scrub

2 tablespoons dried lavender

2 cups sea salt

1/2 cup sweet almond oil

1/2 cup light olive oil

1 teaspoon vitamin E oil

2 drops lavender essential oil

Crush the lavender in a mortar with a pestle. Mix together with salt and oils. While standing in a tub, work the salt paste into skin. Be careful as the oil can make the tub slippery. Place a towel in the tub if needed. Rinse in warm water.

http://www.seasonedwithlove.com/create_a_home_spa.htm

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Salt Scrub Recipe

Salt rubs are an invigorating way to give yourself an at home spa treatment that will leave your skin feeling incredibly silky and your entire body energized.

Mix together 2 parts salt (either sea salt or lightly ground pickling salt) and one part oil. Some suggested oils are sweet almond, grape seed, sunflower or sesame. You can also add essential oil to your oil, making sure it has been adequately diluted - 1 to 2 tsp for 2 cups of scrub.

To use your scrub: Start with warm damp skin. Stand under a warm shower for a few minutes, then start using your scrub by working your way up your body in circular motions. Follow by rinsing under the shower and then washing with a mild soap or shower gel. A word of caution: Do not use this treatment of you are sunburned or have had any hair removal treatment within the last 24 hours. It could sting! I used course pickling salt ground in a coffee grinder to make a bit finer. If the salt is too chunky it will just fall off your hand when you turn it towards your skin. The oil I used was grape seed because it is slightly astringent, fast absorbing and odorless. I added 1 tsp of grapefruit and 1 tsp of lime essential oils - both good cellulite busters and very invigorating.

http://www.splashbodycare.com/newsletter.html

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Tracey's Salt Scrub Recipe

My obsession started when I read the description for Origins Body Scrub: "skin scouring sea salts buffered in emollient-rich Macadamia, Soybean, Kukui, and Sweet Almond Oils remove all traces of roughness to buff every bit of you, while invigorating Spearmint and Rosemary rev up sleepy skin..." It sounded so scrumptious and so spendy I wanted to try making my own. I went down to the QFC grocery store where they have more fancy kitchen supplies but definitely more affordable than Origins. I perused the nut oils and settled on Sweet Almond and Walnut Oils by International Collection Oils and Baleine Sea Salt Coarse Crystals (from Julia's notes: next time get Fine) I should have used Spearmint and Rosemary essential oils to make it more "authentic", but what can I say, I'm a cheapskate. I used some China Rain Essential Oil that I had on hand.

My concoction:

1/2 volume salt

1/4 volume one nut oil

1/4 volume other nut oil

Add Essential Oil to smell

If it takes a lot of essential oil to make your scrub fragrant and your concoction starts to get to oily, just add some more salt. Store in a jar or baggie.

It made my skin very soft and smell nice. I don't think it did much in the way of exfoliation though (I often think a clean wash cloth can beat out any exfoliant). It was a pleasant scratching type of feeling. Perhaps a little too scratchy.

Another general recipe you might want to try:

Do It Yourself Scrub

1 part oil of choice

1 part abrasive (salt, fine sand, ground oatmeal, ground almonds, etc.)

3 to 5 drops of essential oil of choice. You may also add 1 part liquid soap if desire Mix well with a fork. Apply gently to skin and shower or bath as usual.

This was found at Toiletries Library

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

From: Gary_Georgia

Here is a recipe that a friend of mine made me for Christmas:

2 cups of kosher salt

1 cup of extra virgin olive oil (for a less oily version, use almond oil)

peppermint essential oil (enough for a "tingle")

Before showering, scoop out a handful and gently scub. This is a wonderfully moisturizing way to exfoliate. I finish up with a shower using homemade peppermint soap.

Georgia

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Salt Glows, Scrubs or Rubs

by Dee Buckingham - July 16, 2000

Remember when eating in a Chinese restaurant was as easy as picking one from Column A, one from Column B and one from Column C. These days it's more complicated to order coffee than a 16 course Chinese banquet. Making salt scrubs, salt glows, salt rubs (and whatever cosmetic companies call rubbing an abrasive on your skin) is as easy as making three basic choices: an abrasive choice; an oil choice; and a cleansing choice. Fragrances are optional, but a nice feature. Personally, I only make foot scrubs. Again, I think of liability and don't want to be blamed for rubbing salt in a customer's wounds. (Also hairy men tend to loose salt in their chests for days!) Column A is the abrasive. I prefer sea salt, Hawaiian sea salt in particular. But, since I live in Hawaii, it's a grocery store item. I use half and half Hawaiian salt and Epsom salt. Regular table salt can be used for a finer feeling. Sand is a choice, too. Use sterilized sand, not beach sand. Mild abrasives can be used on the face. Ground oatmeal, ground almonds are examples of mild abrasives. I've never had luck with these. I always ended up with a lumpy mush that looked like a summer fun project even a grandmother couldn't love.

WARNING: Keep in mind that if you use something like almonds, they WILL go rancid. Use it immediately and don't give it as a gift. I've given friends beautifully crafted soaps and salts that they keep saving for a special occasion! Being dirty is occasion enough. The Column B of oil is easy. Jojoba oil is a nice "carrier" but it is pricey. Almond oil is fine, so is a very light canola oil. The cheapest light canola oil works the best. If you have the time you can pierce vitamin E capsules. (I use about one capsule for every 4 ounces of salt for the consistency I like.) A middle-priced oil can be found in the grocery store. Buy oil that is made for massage. Column C is the soap. Again, if you want to be practical, use any liquid facial soap in the grocery store. The high end of this approach is to shave down and melt glycerin soap.

TIP: If you use scented soaps you don't have to buy fragrance oils and you know that the fragrance is safe for use as a bath product. Now, the "recipe" is to experiment until you get the consistency you like. I'll give you some recipes, but adjust them. This is not science, it's an art. I sell these only as foot scrubs. The more oil you have the more "glow" you get. The more salt you add, the more "salt" you get. If you use a combination of table and sea salt (and a little color) you can "mush it up" and get something of a texture of an Italian ice or a creamy sorbet. Pretty citrus colors and citrus fragrances work well together. Blue and mints are nice and lavender and floral scents work well. Enough talk. The recipes.

Whenever you use the glycerine soap as a soap it should be melted. (I know that was obvious to you, but I wanted to throw it in.) If you need to know how to melt glycerin soap go to the Why Your Soap Failed article.

1/4 cup oil

1/4 cup soap

1/4 cup sea salt

1/4 cup epsom salt

I wish I could make this it more complicated, but it's not.

The proportions are basically equal soap, salt and oil. The more salt you use the stronger I suggest not using it on your body.

A nice foot care basket would include a foot scrub scented with mint, a foot deodorizer powder, a foot spray, and a glycerine soap in the shape of a foot. (If you go to your "five and dime" store you can find foot shaped aluminum cookie molds for a dollar.)

The "callous remover" salt scrub recipe below, uses table salt and sand. This combination allows the user to really massage over the callouses.

The larger grain salt falls off the body easier and it harder to massage in.

RECIPE: An equal part of table salt and sand is mixed with liquid shower gel or liquid soap. Use about 3 T of EACH abrasive and 1 teaspoon of the soap.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

This is from Cat at 1tlc Soaps, as are most of the better recipes that I have collected.

Origins Ginger Body Scrub

This is what I was able to find out looking at the ingredient label:

Ginger Body Scrub Ingredients: sea salt, soybean oil, cardamom essential oil, coriander e.o., eucalyptus e.o., ginger e.o., clove e.o., lime e.o., orange e.o., bergamot e.o, grapefruit peel, lemon e.o., grated ginger root, macadamia nut oil, kukui nut oil, avocado oil, almond oil, vitamin E.

By law, ingredients have to be listed in order of predominance, so I would start with:

1 cup sea salt

1/2 cup soybean oil

1 tb. dried ground grapefruit peel

1 tsp. dried, ground ginger root

1 tsp. macadamia nut oil

1 tsp. kukui nut oil

1 tsp. avocado oil

1 tsp. almond oil

1 tsp. vitamin E Mix and set aside.

Mix the scent blend statrting with:

10 drops cardamom e.o.

10 drops coriander e.o.

5 drops eucalyptus e.o.

5 drops ginger e.o.

3 drops clove e.o.

3 drops lime e.o.

3 drops orange e.o.

2 drops bergamot e.o.

2 drops lemon e.o.

Dip a toothpick in and sniff. Does it need (for example) more lime or cardamom? Add each oil accordingly, test again.

Repeat until the scent seems right to you. Add a total of 30-60 drops scent blend to the mixed scrub.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

OK EVERYONE..... here is my salt scrub:

1 cup dead sea salts

1/4 c cornmeal (finely ground) You could use organic blue to add color

1/4 c. sweet almond oil few drops of eo ( I use lavender, peppermint)

Mix well, after shower apply mixture. Rub gently, rinse within 5 minutes.

Use twice weekly. Works great, keeps well, does not spoil. Sell in mason jars.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Salt Rub Recipe

1/2 cup sea salt

1/2 cup sweet almond oil (you can also use extra virgin olive oil but almond oil is nicer &amp; rinses off more easily)

4 natural vitamin E capsules - Censored with a sterilized pin and squeeze contents into mixture

6 - 10 drops each of the following essential oils - peppermint, pennyroyal, orange, spearmint and rosemary (this combination is important if you really want to recreate the wonderful aromatherapy of Origins Salt Rub)

Mix all ingredients well and allow to sit for at least one hour before first use. Massage lightly into the skin with a light touch until you are used to it. Rinse skin thoroughly. No need to apply lotion after

using this!

Store in a well sealed jar. Origins uses a heavy glass jar with a hinged and rubber gasket sealed lid that works well and can be found in most craft stores. Obviously, always use caution with glass in the bath area.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Bath Salts

There are many recipes for salts, I use the one with

3 cups sea salts

2 cups epsom salts

1 cup baking soda but there are many different types...this one is great for the muscles though.

There are also lots of different salt scrub recipes and the one i use is one with fine sea salts. The salt scrubs need to be in a plastic container jar or glass and the salts can pretty much go in anything you want..

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Salt and Sugar scrubs seem to be the "in" thing this year, they are used and then the shower is completed, reports on them are very good.

This list is from the 1TLC Soaps List and were compiled by Cat.

Brown Sugar Body Scrub

2/3 cup brown sugar, packed

1/3-1/2 cup almond oil

1/2 tsp. vitamin E

30 drops grapefruit e.o.

20 drops lavender e.o.

15 drops lemon e.o.

10 drops orange e.o.

Brown Sugar Scrub

3-4 tb. vegetable oil

1 cup brown sugar

1/2 tsp. vitamin E e.o.'s

Brown Sugar Scrub

1/2 cup ground almonds

1/2 cup ground oatmeal

1/2 cup brown sugar, packed

1/4 cup almond oil infused with vanilla bean

Brown Sugar and Almond Scrub

1 handful ground almonds

5 tb. ground oatmeal

2 tb. brown sugar

2 tb. honey

1/4 cup hot water or vegetable oil

Brown Sugar Scrub

4 oz. melted soap

8 oz. light oil

3-4 oz. brown sugar

1/2 oz. honey

Brown Sugar Scrub

2 cups brown sugar

1 cup light vegetable oil

1/2 tsp. vitamin E e.o.'s

Sugar Scrub

1 cup sugar or brown sugar

1 tb. avocado oil

1 tb. almond oil

1 tb. apricot oil

1/2 tsp. vitamin E e.o.'s

Sugar Scrub

1 cup sugar or brown sugar

1/4 cup almond oil

1/2 tsp. vitamin E

6-8 drops lavender e.o.

Sugar Scrub

5 lbs. sugar or brown sugar

1 cup almond oil

1 cup grapeseed oil e.o.'s

Brown Sugar Scrub

5 tb. ground oatmeal

2 tb. brown sugar

2 tb. honey

1/4 cup almond oil

5 drops e.o.

Sugar Scrub

1 1/2 tsp. lemon juice

1 tsp. sugar few drops honey Brown Sugar Scrub

1/4 cup brown sugar

1 tb. avocado oil

1 tsp. jojoba oil

2 tsp. honey

3 drops jasmine f.o.

1 drop balsam Peru e.o.

1 drop patchouli e.o.

Brown Sugar Scrub

2 oz. liquid soap or aloe vera gel

1/2 oz. glycerine

2 tb. brown sugar

20 drops vanilla f.o.

5 drops patchouli e.o.

5 drops ylang-ylang e.o.

Sugar Scrub

4 cups raw sugar

1 cup almond oil

1/2 cup jojoba oil

1/2 cup honey

1 tsp. e.o.'s Exfoliating Sugar

1/4 cup sugar

3 tb. honey

2 tb. aloe vera gel (or 1 tsp. lemon juice)

Here is a nice scent for the scrubs, similar to Bath and Body Work's "Warm Vanilla Sugar":

6 parts vanilla f.o.

1 part sandalwood e.o.

1 part musk f.o.

1/2 part jasmine f.o.

1/2 part coconut f.o.

credit link http://www.industryinet.com/~ruby/salt_sugar_scrubs.html

http://www.families-first.com/freshair/skincare.htm


----------



## tamarind26 (Aug 9, 2006)

Soft Silky Smooth Skin secret....

3 Tablespoon Baby Oil over candle then pour oil into cup, add 1tbsp sugar. Scrub all over body during bath time. Let stay for 5 minutes. Rinse....

Nice feeling after bath :whistling:


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, cool beans!! Thanks so much for all the awesome info in this thread. I'll be doing some printing very soon I think!!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 11, 2006)

4 homemade facial mask recipes

* Milk Mask*

You’ll need:

Milk

1/2 Cup Besan Flour

What you do:

Combine the ingredients until it’s a hearty paste. Refrigerate for a few hours. Smooth the mixture over face and let it set for 10-15 minutes. Rinse with a warm damp washcloth. Then splash on cool water to close skin pours. A benefit from this mask is a tightening sensation.

* Exfoliating Mask*

You’ll need:

egg whites

oatmeal

What you do:

Mix ingredients, slap on for five minutes. Let egg whites dry. Rinse with water. Voila! The oatmeal exfoliates dead skin, and works wonders when you scrub it on. Egg whites soften and smooth dry skin gently.

* Moisturizing Honey and Lemon*

You’ll need:

I TBSP honey (room temperature)

1 Tsp. lemon juice

Blend. Apply for 30 min, rinse with warm water. One plus is it’s

moisturizing effect.

* Honey and Oatmeal mask*

You’ll need

Honey

Oatmeal

Equally mix in oatmeal and honey leave on for 15 min. Rinse with warm water and then cold.

* For All Skin Types*

You’ll need:

1/2 c chopped cucumber

2 tsp. powdered milk

1 egg white

Blend to a smooth paste and apply in upwards motions to face and neck. Let dry on face for 30 min. Rinse with warm water.


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

ii always like reading abt beauty recipes


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Aug 17, 2006)

For blemishes, mix 1 tsp of honey, 1 tsp of nutmeg, 1 tsp of cinnamon, and 1/2 tsp of bottled lemon juice. You can use fresh lemon juice, but it probably won't keep as long. Put the mixture on the blemish for at least an hour. I put the mixture into a little tupperware, and leave it in the fridge. I usually toss it after 2 weeks.

Why it works: Honey is acts as an antibacterial product and it also aids in skin regeneration. Nutmeg is a common anti-inflammatory product; it aids in reducing the redness, irritation and swelling. Cinnamon is a stimulant that acts kind of like a natural exfoliant. The lemon helps balance the acidity.


----------



## Love (Aug 24, 2006)

*Salam,*

Thank you all alot for those lovely recipes, I will try some of them..

Just to add somthing I use (personal recipe):

** For little plumping lips or make it natural red:*

First I use every week the Morocoian loafah slowly on my lips to remove the dead skin and to make it sooooft. then put little of this mixture:

*little vasilin + little amount of liquied gliseren + 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon powder + 1/4 teaspoon genjer (sorry for the weak english spelling).*

*mix it in little bottle, and spread it on you lips for some time (you will see a warn feeling on it) keep it for 15 or 20 min then wash it, somtimes I keep it longer.*

(First try in little space, so if it is not sutible for your skin you stop it)

Hope my FIRST post here will be a bit helpfull,,,

*Salam dears,*

atches:

*Love*


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 25, 2006)

lovely tips!!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Aug 30, 2006)

they're really cool,,thanks..


----------



## jessimau (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just out of town and realized I really needed to exfoliate, but I hadn't brought anything with me. Luckily, the place we stayed had free breakfast, so I grabbed a couple packets of honey and a couple packets of white sugar. While in the shower, I got my face wet, then combined some of the honey with some of the sugar, massaged it on gently (sensitive skin), let it sit for about a minute, and then rinsed it off. My skin definitely felt smoother and softer. My BF even let me use it on him and he had the same result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I'd been able to access this site, I probably could've had better results (leaving on longer, other tips...). Thanks everyone for posting such cool recipies! I can't wait to start trying them.


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Sep 6, 2006)

wooow seems really cool,,i'll try that noooooooow lol,,thanks alot,,i'll tell you after i finish


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 14, 2006)

This ones for dry skin rite? or is the reg. avocado mask better for that?


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 14, 2006)

my favorite mask of all time is the aspirin mask mixed with the mint julep mask

i highly recommend it

it works wonders


----------



## juss (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes. I would try them for sure. Love natural cosmeics.


----------



## mbseirani (Sep 19, 2006)

Fantastic tips!!!!


----------



## Belen (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I'll try quite a few of them..


----------



## rlise (Sep 25, 2006)

the other night i used this

2 teaspoons of milk

2 tablespoons of honey

mix until dissolved. put all over face and throat . leave on for 10 mins rinse off with warm water

i did it and it was actually really nice, my face lookded really nice , felt really smooth, however my skin is very dry right now so i put some cocca butter on my face afterwards and it was all good!


----------



## Leony (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing rlise.


----------



## mthatxinh (Oct 1, 2006)

To loosen blackheads : Combine equal parts baking soda and water in your hand and rub gently on your skin for 2 to 3 minutes. Rinse with warm water.

*Homemade face mask for blemished skin*: Take a chopped tomato, 1 tbsp of instant oatmeal, 1 tbsp lemon juice. Blend all ingredients just until combined. Apply to skin, making sure the mixture is thick enough to stay on blemished areas. Add a bit more oatmeal to thicken the mask. Leave on 10 mins. Wash with warm water.

BANANA MASH. Mash up a very ripe banana. Add just enough honey to make a soft pulp. Apply over face and hair. This is such a great firming mask that aging movie stars have been known to put it in the cups of their bras to make their breasts "perky."


----------



## jojodion (Oct 1, 2006)

_Oily Skin_

strawberries have great astringent properties and will help cleanse oily skin without irritation. Blend together the following ingredients:

_1/2 tsp lemon juice_

_1 egg white_

_1 tsp honey_

_1/2 cup strawberries_

leave the mask on cleansed skin for 10 mins and rinse off.

_Dry Skin_

Honey and avocados are rich in moisturing properties. For the perfect skin food mash together the following ingredients:

_1/2 avocado_

_1/4 cup of honey_

apply to your face and leave for five minutes before removing with a flannel and some tepid water.

_Combination Skin_

A rose-based mask is an excellent balancing treatment for combination skin. Use the folling ingredients:

_1 rose_

_1 tbsp rosewater_

_1 tbsp natural yoghurt_

_1 tbsp honey_

Wash the rose petals in water. soal for a few minutes and then crush them in a bowl. add the rosewater, yoghurt and honey. Mix well and apply to the skin for five minutes. rinse off with tepid/ warm water.

_Sensitive _Skin

This soothing mask helps reduce irritation. it's also great on sun-damaged skin. Use the following ingredients:

_1 cup natural yoghurt _

_1/2 cup oatmeal_

Blend the yoghurt and oatmeal together. Mix well and apply to skin for 10 minutes. Rinse off with warm water.

(SOURCE : extracted from "Complete Beauty Book", Helen Foster)


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2006)

cool! thanks!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,

Great post.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks! I love making masks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks ..i will try some of them

^___^


----------



## amethystkitty (Oct 10, 2006)

I love to just mix Egg yolk and white sugar into a paste and exfoliate with it....I follow that up for a mask for whipped egg whites and rinse with cool water....

skin has never been so soft!


----------



## stebany (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, what great advice, thanks! :rockwoot:


----------



## lara_124 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey friends,

Thanks for the tips. These home-made recipes are the best skin friendly. But unfortunately, I wonâ€™t be able to follow those tips, as because I am a working lady and I have to travel almost all the year. Instead, I use an herbal product *Gold Turmeric with 24k Gold*. It has made my skin blemish and pimple free.


----------



## chynadoll7o2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tooth Whitener Dip a toothbrush in a mashed strawberry and brush vigorously to remove yellowing and stains.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Forever lovea(TM)? (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks! I love doing masks. I gotta try some of these.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go to the grocery store really soon


----------



## smccary (Oct 26, 2006)

Wonderful tips! Thanks.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## TKelly (Nov 3, 2006)

These are great tips. Thanks!

Another:

Lip Wrinkle

Take 1/4 very ripe papaya or 1/4 cup of papaya juice.

First mash the papaya into a mushy pulp.

To use:

Lie down with a towel behind your head and your hair pulled back.

Generously apply the papaya mush to your lips and the surrounding area. If you are using juice, apply a cotton ball and dab the area around your lips.

Leave on for 10 minutes, follow with a facial exfoliation treatment.

Rinse with cool water.


----------



## aparna_ind (Nov 5, 2006)

Great tips.


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for all the tips and tricks ladies


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## SmartySmarties (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are all gr8 ideas. I'm going to do a baking soda and honey facial.

i've heard that just sea salt made into a paste with water is really good for blackheads. god knows i need it.


----------



## littlebit (Nov 18, 2006)

update on aspirin mask. I love it, i am using it every am while making my sons lunch. Each time stuff it is pulled out is drying up in a day and the blackheads on my nose are not returning, i am still using only the aloe juice and tons of aspirin mixed together.


----------



## lamis (Dec 5, 2006)

thank you all for sharing all the great tips and recipes

&amp; here is a great facial scrub

1tb sp Honey

1tb sp Ground Cinnamon

mix them and use over wet , cleansed face

but dont use if you have a sensitive skin


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 5, 2006)

try using plain yougurt with the asprin mask


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Excellent recipes.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the recipies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AKARA (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks! I gotta try some of these.


----------



## zchopkins (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks:worship:


----------



## daer0n (Dec 21, 2006)

For Wrinkles:

Use any stretch mark cream that contains shea butter.

For Dry Hair:

Moisturizing Cream for Body with Almonds Extract, if you put it in your hair it will make it smooth and shiny. Apply by putting a small amount in your hands and rub it in your hands then apply to hair, works wonders for dry damaged hair.

You can also apply a big amount to all of your hair and let it rest for an hour before having a shower.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

Just wanted to add another endorsement for plain olive oil as a moisturizer. I started using it at night and my skin has never looked as smooth and glowy. Olive oil rubbed into my hands is good too, and then I put those little cloth gloves over my hands for the nighttime.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

This recipe is good in removing the tan from the face due to prolonged exposure to sunlight.

*What you need:*

Egg white

Honey

Bowl *Procedure:*

In a large bowl mix together the egg white and the honey. Continue to stir until it becomes sticky and thick. Apply to the damaged face for 5 minutes. And wash face thoroughly with a mild facial soap. Sometimes it would be advisable to wash face with lukewarm water alone to avoid skin complications of sun-burned damaged skin.

Source: beautyden


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

This is good in maintening the radiance of healthy glowing skin.

*Materials:*

Oats

Honey

Yogurt

Ground Almonds *Procedure:*

Get a piece of bowl to mix oats and honey together. Sprinkle more oats enough to thicken the texture of the honey. Add yogurt and ground almonds and continue to stir until creamy. Gently apply it to the face and wait for 5 minutes. Wash face with lukewarm water.

Source: beautyden


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

This is recipe will clean stubborn dirt from your face.

*Materials:*

Cucumber Juice

Milk *Procedure:*

Extract juice from the cucumber by using a juicer. Get a small amount of juice and mix with milk enough to clean your face. Dub a little amount of the mix using a clean cotton balls and gently wipe your face. Then wash your face with lukewarm water.

Source: beautyden


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

This is recipe is good in removing excess oil in the face and to prevent the growth of pimples and acne.

*Materials:*

1/3 cup cocoa

3 tsp of heavy cream

1/3 cup of ripe papaya

Â¼ cup honey

3 tsp of oatmeal powder *Procedure:*

Mix cocoa and heavy cream in a container. Add the ripe papaya and continue stirring with honey. Mix them thoroughly and add the oatmeal powder. Continue Stirring until it will turn into thick creamy paste. Apply on the face and wait for 10 minutes. Rinse face with lukewarm water. It is safe to do this everyday or use this alternately

Source: beautyden


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

Best for oily skin. Lemon used as a natural cleanser, grapes will soften the skin and egg whites will tighten it.

*Materials:*

Grapes

Lemon

Egg whites *Procedure:*

Squeeze the grapes extract into a bowl. Slice the lemon and extract the juice in the same bowl. Add egg white and mix them well. Apply into the face and leave it for 20 minutes. Donâ€™t be alarmed if you feel a little tingles in your skin, because of the egg whites. Rinse face with warm water.

Source: beautyden


----------



## jewele (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a good recipe!!! But for me I don't really like making homemade products so I wanted to mention I got the Queen Helene Oats and Honey Face Scrub and I love it. My face glows afterwards and is completely smooth, plus it was really cheap. I highly suggest it.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool! My mom makes a soap with oatmeal, milk, and honey. It's really nice.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for the tips


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 8, 2007)

Next time I forget to re-apply my sun screen I'll be sure to try this. Thanks!


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

:glasses:


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

This would probably smell either really nice, or really bad. Thanks!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

I have to try this one, thanks!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going to try this tonight, thanks. Does it matter what colour the grapes are?


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

Interesting recipe. Thanks for posting Michal.


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## nail angel (Jan 9, 2007)

Chocolate Sugar Scrub

*Ingredients:*

2- 3 tbsp Sugar-any kind, white, brown, raw

Oil-just a bit-any kind, olive, sunflower, safflower, almond

1 tsp Honey

couple drops Chocolate Extract

1/4 tsp. Cocoa Powder 

*Directions*:

In a small bowl, gently mix sugars, cocoa powder, extract and honey. Drizzle in your oil of choice, just enough to make your desired scrub consistency, not too much, just a bit, mix. Apply to clean feet and hands using a circulation motion to exfoliate and moisturize, rinse and pat dry


----------



## meowmeowgurl (Jan 9, 2007)

I used Oatmeal and Honey on my face last night to help my acne. It does work for me. It tastes good, too. My dog kept trying to lick it off my face, then my cat came and ate some too.


----------



## christineab (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for your great tips. you are so professional.


----------



## Insung (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank u for ur tps


----------



## wendy29 (Jan 16, 2007)

I found that washing your face with green tea works really well.. you've heard about lots of products use green tea cuz it's antitoxi

its asian thing that we use natural ingrediant to make the skin glowing..

anyway.. you can put the tea bag in cold water over nite.. (cuz if you use hot water like you would drink the tea.. the water color will be changed to brown)

and wash your face nomarly then for the last time you wash... use cold green tea DONT RINSE WITH WATER... it calms my redness alot...and cuz its cold, makes my face refreshing in the morning and nite


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmm i might have to try the green tea


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 30, 2007)

I love this site. Thanks!:g:


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 31, 2007)

I just happened upon this thread and I can't wait to try some of these skin and hair care recipes! Thanks so much for all your hard work preparing these recipes.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this site. Thanks


----------



## cracka (Feb 6, 2007)

Did anyone try that Miracle Whip Facial?


----------



## SalJ (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a really easy lip balm:

1.5 tsp Beeswax

1 tsp Cocoa Butter

2.5tsp Oil (I like Almond oil for lip balms. Virgin Coconut is also very nice because it's smells naturally of yummy coconut)

4 or 5 drops of essential oil (orange / lemon / lime are nice in lip balm) or you can use flavour oil.

Melt the beeswax, cocoa butter and oil together over a double boiler (or gently in a microwave)

This is a firmer lip balm and is good for tubes as well as pots. You can up the liquid oil if you want a softer balm.

If you prefer not to add cocoa butter you can make a nice lip balm with 1 part beeswax, 2 parts oil and some essential oil. This is a softer balm, better for pots than tubes.

I don't sweeten my lip balms (unless the flavour is pre-sweetened) as I find that I just lick my lips all the time and that contributes to dry winter lips!! I have tried adding honey but it is water soluble so doesn't completely mix in with the oils and it is quite time consuming (and impossible to get into tubes!!)

Sometimes I make myself a really simple body scrub (measurements are approximate as I tend to just bung stuff in a bowl):

Couple of tablespoons each of: Honey and Macadamia oil (or any other vegetable oil you prefer, almond and olive are both nice)

One or two teaspoons of liquid soap, I make my own but any unscented is fine (this won't make the scrub foam but will just cut the greasy feel and the oil slick in the bath / shower)

Couple of slack handfuls of sea salt or brown sugar

Few drops of orange essential oil

Mix altogether in a big bowl â€“ makes enough for one full body scrub.

Sometimes I omit the orange oil and use peppermint instead and sometimes I add some coffee grounds. Coffee grounds are apparently good for cellulite!! And sometimes I empty the contents of a green tea bag or chamomile tea bagâ€¦ etc in, just to mix it up.

Don't keep any leftovers of the scrub, just make enough to use it all in one sitting as it's not preserved.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

(i didn't know where to put this, so sorry mods if it's wrong placed).

i found those videos on Expert village, there's a few masks recipes. they're really easy to follow and look fantastic.

there's also a toner recipe involving green tea (i have to try it !).

Expert Village- Nili Nathan


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

No problem. I'll move it to the Homemade Skincare Receipes.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks Leza.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YanaBana (Feb 11, 2007)

I made my own recipe- I mixed corn meal with water and tea tree oil. It sounds weird but it's a great mask. Well, at least for me.


----------



## le_tink (Feb 11, 2007)

I love these. Thanks


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for all the recipes, they're really great. can't wait to try them all.

i did my own toner, mixing in a bottle half of physiological saline and half of green tea. i store it in the frigde. it's fresh and wakes me up(i'm not a morning person, lol).


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 23, 2007)

So, just used the Asprin Mask. It's AMAZING. It dried up this big zit I had on my cheek, and make my skin SUPER smooth. Thanks for the recipe's guys. You :rockwoot:


----------



## brenda307 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miracle Whip Mask: Using a teaspoon, scoop up a little bit of Miracle Whip. DO NOT use an entire teaspoon of Miracle Whip. Believe me, you will not need that much. Lol. Spread the Miracle Whip over your face and let sit for ten minutes. Then (while leaning over a sink), gently rub the film of Miracle Whip off of your face. The little rubbery balls that come off are dead skin. When you use it, especially the first time, there will be A LOT of them...that is where the sink becomes useful.  Gently wash your face with water.

I tried the Miracle Whip Mask and it was great! Thank-you for the recipe!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 28, 2007)

Found a link to a website with lots of homemade recipes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dunno if its posted be4 ~ have a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Home Made Skin Care Remedies


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 28, 2007)

does anyone know how to make aspirin toner or cleanser?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 4, 2007)

cool site savvy_lover.

another version of body scrub i tried last night :

3 tbsp sugar

1tbsp honey

sunflower oil.

mix sugar and honey in a bowl, add a bit of sunflower oil (or olive oil etc, the one you prefer) if honey isn't enough. it's a really nice body scrub, and very gentle thanks to honey.


----------



## Kristines (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes. I'm always looking for homemade recipes!

Kris


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

tea toner:

a mug of water

white tea (a tea bag or 2g)

6 drops of tea tree essential oil.

infuse the tea in the water (avoid boiling it). wait until the tea is cold, and put in a bottle. add the EO and shake to mix the ingredients. store in your fridge.

i only have green tea based blends, so instead of the regular green tea toner, i used white tea.

for a glowing face :

2 tbsp liquid honey

2 drops of vetiver EO

2 drops of tea tree EO.

mix all the ingredients together. apply on your face and neck, avoiding the eye area. wait 15 minutes. rinse with warm water. apply your regular moisturiser. you can also apply a bit of bronzer for a more healthy glow.


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

wow thank you sooooo much&lt;3 these are awesome ^^


----------



## ivette (Mar 12, 2007)

great recipes

thanks


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Msmia (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Cam


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Mar 16, 2007)

These are all great.....i gotta get to tryin them. I think so many different recipes have been posted that I could do a different recipe each day for a year just about!!!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 21, 2007)

thanx 2 all of u to sharing this great information


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 26, 2007)

I like to use the aspirin mask with queen helene mint julep mask and add a little viatmins e skin oil mixed together in a bowl....it's amazing!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

my homemade mask (i have combo skin) :

2 tbsp green clay

about 1 &amp;1/2, 2 tbsp of coconut oil

mix the two together. apply a thick amount on your face (i concentrate on my t zone). leave it for 20 minutes. rinse thoroughly. it's really gentle and the smell of coconut on your face is heavenly.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 14, 2007)

Has anybody tried taking a handful of sugar, adding some water and using it as a face scrub/exfoliator? It works sooooo good! I just did it and my face is SO soft and smooth! Its so wonderful! =) No dead skin! =)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

i did, but it wasn't enough for my nose, so next time i'll try adding a bit of salt.

this is a blend i made after i finished my tea tree essential oil from TBS.

take your little bottle and take off the little plastic thingy.

add about 8ml of coconut oil (or any carrier oil you possess), about 10 drops of tea tree pure EO and add some alcohol (mine is 70%). it's more gentle than TBS (which is just alcohol and tea tree EO) but still effective, without the TBS side effects, redness, harshness, and the harsh smell of tea tree oil magnified by the alcohol.

i added alcohol because i wanted to disinfect the pimples, but you don't need much.


----------



## Piaz (Apr 16, 2007)

Dear all, I tried some of these tips and results are pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for the tips! These looks easy and inexpensive to make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 19, 2007)

great recipes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aura36 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all! Just wanted to quickly respond to this last post.

Being an herbalist and a botanical shop owner that deals with and creates bath and body and skin care lines, I couldn't help but notice the recipes measurements.

Although lavender is known for his calming and soothing properties for the skin, 2 teaspoons of pure essential oil (which I hoping is what your are referring too and not fragrant oil which is synthetic) would be too much for that small amount of glycerin.

Ever heard too much of a good thing aint so good? Especially if you have sensitive skin. Perhaps it was just a simple typo? oops:

Here's a wonderful recipe for either Rose Lotion or Lavender if you prefer, this is one I make and sell in my own shop and it's quite popular.

You need 1/2 cup almond oil (if you are allergic to nuts, then use Olive or Grape Seed)

1 tablespoon of grated beeswax (which you can buy an unscented 100% beeswax votive candle--just be sure to remove the wick!)

1/2 cup of rose OR lavender water that you can find at the local health food store or even in the back of the liquor store.

Mix together the oils and the beeswax and heat gently until the beeswax is melted. Slowly pour rose/lavender water into the mixture. Stir on and off until it cools--may seem thin at first but this will turn into a thick white creamy lotion. You can use a hand mixer or put it in the blender if you wish.

Allow it to cool completely then store it in a clean jar with an air tight lid. Massage onto your skin.

*beeswax acts as a natural 'emulsifier' which allows the water and oil to mix.

You might even try to add a teaspoon of glycerin to the mix although I doubt you'd need it. This is wonderful as it is and beats Bath and Body Works rose line any day and is by quite for MUCH MUCH MUCH better and healthier for you skin as is ALL naturally made products.

If people only knew that what was inside that fancy bottle with the popular name was going on to their skin, then perhaps that company might not be so popular..........

Try using a bit of olive oil instead of water. That would be moisturizing as well. Jazz it up a bit and try a 1/2 cup full of brown sugar, teaspoon of vanilla extract, and 1/4 cup of olive oil.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 20, 2007)

ive tried the oatmeal mask before( i read it in one of the indian magazine)

I'll use 2 tbs of oatmeal and half tbs of cold water and blend it into a paste using a blender.Let it dry and hardens.After u have removed it, you will be amazed how soft your facial skin would be.


----------



## CubNan (Apr 23, 2007)

Great info. I'm going to have to try some of these, especially if they work.


----------



## Momo (Apr 26, 2007)

I compiled a list of most of the ingredients mentioned here and their benefits in my notepad lol. because I have that much time. hth. see ya.


----------



## alexxa (Apr 29, 2007)

I also use home made masks and I really see the results. My skin is softer, brighter every time I use them. My skin is slightly oily and I have some imperfections. I enjoy using a mask with yoghurt and aspirine, it is very efficient, yoghurt and yeast. Yoghurt is a must-have for me. Try them, they are really wort it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## groovygurl_33 (Apr 30, 2007)

wow these are all awsome, i love when i have a day off to play around in the kitchen and make my own masks!

Heres a hint! for dark circles around the eyes...use a cheese grater and grate a potatoes, put the mashed up potatoe in cheese cloth and just stick it on your eyes. The potatoes contain protiens that are found in our skin! it helps the replenish, refresh and repair!


----------



## cintamay (Apr 30, 2007)

Skin glow mask:

I tablespoon plain yoghurt

1 tsp honey

3 drops pure vitamin e oil

mix thoroughly and dab on face with a cotton ball. leave fore 10 mins then rinse.

I put it on then take a bath. it makes your skin glow!

Simple Mask to Minimize your pores:

Ingredients:

1 Egg

2 drops of lime juice

How to make the Mask:

Only use 2/3 of the Egg York, mix with lime juice, then apply it on your face(avoid eyes area) for 15 mins, rinse with cool water.


----------



## plainandsimple (May 24, 2007)

This is so simple, but it works for me--Use plain yogurt. That's all. Smear on, wait 10 minutes &amp; wash off with lukewarm water. Cheap, but effective.


----------



## raineywife (May 26, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I posted a question on oily skin/acne I believe. After some research, I decided to try a natural approach.

2 tbsp fullers earth clay

1 teaspoon honey

1 tbsp water or half &amp; half (I had to use more)

1 drop essential oil of your choice (optional)

After 3 days of using this mask the is almost gone and the acne scars have lightened on my cheeks. I am satisfied with the results. Thank the Lord for that.

I also found it hard to locate the fullers earth clay because while there are plenty of health food stores, there are almost no natural/wholistic beauty stores. I found the earth clay in a spice store. I did find a company online that sells everything you could possible need. Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices &amp; essential oils


----------



## yumemiru (May 30, 2007)

Cucumber Yogurt facial mask

1-2 Tbsp. Plain yogurt

half Cucumber

smash peeled cucumber, mix with plain yogurt and put on face. It's suppose to moisturize the skin.


----------



## raineywife (Jun 1, 2007)

oh my God, this site is great.

The scrubs I really love.

I love the Warm Spirit products but they are so expensive.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 1, 2007)

dermatologists said its not good to use regular sugar for exfoliating becoz sugar is hard crystal of irregular shapes with very sharp edges that can do lots of microtears and damage to your skin cant be seen by naked eyes.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2007)

you're right savvy_lover, though i guess it also depends on how grinded the sugar has been, especially brown sugar.

this is not a recipe per se, but i've mixed about a tablespoon of my visibly clear 2 in 1 with a few teaspoons of green clay, left it on my face for 10 minutes. i was impressed by the results. the use of green clay and kaolin (white clay) is great for combo skins.


----------



## magda1983 (Jun 9, 2007)

I totally agree with the chamomile thing... works wonders on me!!!;D


----------



## speedinggt (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the recipies

Was wondering how long it takes to see results...

using the seedless grapes for wrinkles?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

some of those sound so exciting. When I have some free time I will try some. Thanks for posting


----------



## kmm (Jun 14, 2007)

love love the aspirin mask! i get acne during that time of the month and this always gets rid of them fastÃ¼ i usually mix the powdered aspirin in cetaphil though.


----------



## larathevampire (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm gonna try the aspirin mask tonight... I wanna try the strawberry tooth whitener, but since I live in New Zealand strawberries are out of season... I'll have to wait till our summer, when our garden is filled with strawberries... But thanks!


----------



## Staamani (Jun 20, 2007)

Regarding the "PuffyEyes" if you use Green Tea bags the delicate skin under your eyes seems to tighten as well!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2007)

that's interesting, but i find green tea bags just gross.

i found this recipe in a natural cosmetics book (so expensive btw, too bad) :

face scrub :

2 tbsp yogurt

2tbsp almond powder

2 teaspoons honey

2 drops of your EO depending on your skintype (optional)

mix the ingredients and apply on your face. let sit for 10 minutes, then scrub in gentle circles with your fingertips. rinse, tone, hydrate as you would normally do.

i'm gonna try this right now !


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 23, 2007)

Love the recipes.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one that i found, hope it hasnt been posted before:

Normal Skin - Day Moisturiser

Blend together 30ml Sweet Almond oil, 15 drops of rose, 5 drops of Chamomile Blue, 5 drops of Lavender and 5 drops of Lemon oil.

Apply daily to a damp face, then pat away excess with a clean tissue.

Rich moisturiser

* 3 tablespoons apricot kernel oil

* 3 tablespoons avocado oil

* 3 tablespoons sweet almond oil

* 3 tablespoons beeswax

* 3 tablespoons rosewater

Melt the oils and wax slowly over heat until melted, stirring all the time. Take off as soon as it is melted. Add rosewater and beat well until cool. It should be nice and soft.

Peaches &amp; Cream Moisturizing Lotion

Peel and mash one very ripe peach. Strain through a sieve to extract all the juice. Mix peach juice with an equal quantity of fresh cream. Keep refrigerated.

Coconut moisturiser

* 1 teaspoon organic safflower oil

* 1/3 teaspoon vegetable shortening

* 1 teaspoon lemon juice

* 1 teaspoon lime juice

* 1/3 teaspoon coconut oil

Over low heat, heat all ingredients until warm. Pour into a non-metallic container and stir or shake well before each use. Can be used over the entire body. Apply to face in a circular motion. Makes 2 tablespoons. Store at room temperature. Discard after 3 days


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Newtomakeup (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful recipies. Hopefully I'll be able to put a few to use.


----------



## suew (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes, I should try them out someday. It all sounds good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessi_kat (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 9, 2007)

WAAH So many cool tips. Thanks!

I wanna try that blackhead thing..

*scampers off to find ingredients*


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 9, 2007)

Superb tips !! Thank you, ladies !!


----------



## princessmich (Jul 9, 2007)

I just came across this Homemade Simple Recipe. Seems very interesting to try

Iâ€™ve been making and using a simple, ayurvedic facial cleanser for years: to make it, combine three parts garbanzo flour with one part turmeric.

The garbanzo flour is mildly scratchy, gently exfoliating the skin, and helps to draw out fluids and debris from the pores. Turmeric has antibacterial properties.

By the way, it stains, so donâ€™t use your good towels. Use this cleanser, combine it with a few easy steps, and youâ€™ve got a mini-facial you can do for yourself or a friend.

Supplies needed:

1 â€“ 2 tsp simple cleanser (mixture of three parts garbanzo flour to one part turmeric â€“ you can make a larger quantity and keep it in a zip-lock bag, or an empty vitamin bottle)

Pot of boiling water

Tea towel

Rose water in a spray bottle

Five drops oil (sesame for Vata, coconut for Pitta, safflower or sunflower for Kapha)

Optional: a drop of essential oil for your steam (lavender, eucalyptus, rose geranium); a drop of Tea Tree oil for oily skin

Directions:

Put a small pot of water on the stove and bring to a boil. You only need a cup or two of water. While it heats, begin the facial by cleansing your face.

Put one to two teaspoons of the simple cleanser in the palm of your hand. Add a couple drops of water and mix with your finger to make a paste. Apply the paste to your face and throat, and using your fingertips, gently cleanse and exfoliate the skin with small circular strokes. Rinse with warm water.

Sit at a table or desk with the pot of boiling water on a pot holder or trivet right in front of you. Drape the tea towel over your head to make a steam tent. Lean over the hot water and allow the steam to envelop your face. This will help to open up your pores and relax your facial muscles.

Close your eyes and breathe long and deep. Sit and steam for two or three minutes, or as long as it feels comfortable. This is a great opportunity to indulge in some aromatherapy, so as an option, consider adding a drop of your favorite essential oil to the boiling water.

Lavender and rose geranium are great for the skin as well as relaxing and uplifting. Eucalyptus is great for clearing the mind (and the sinuses) â€“ particularly beneficial if youâ€™ve had a recent cold or sinus condition.

After steaming, rinse your face with lukewarm water, and pat dry with a towel.

Put three to five drops of oil in the palm of your hand. (If you have oily skin and are worried about applying oil to your face, add one drop of tea tree oil to the facial oil in your hand.) Before applying it to your face, spray your face with rose water.

While your face is still damp, apply a light layer of oil, and spend a minute or two massaging and rubbing it into the face and neck. The extra minute of massage will help bring oxygenated blood to the facial tissues, keeping your face looking vital and fresh.

*Source*:


----------



## princessmich (Jul 12, 2007)

I must share these tips with you I'm always hunting for homemade recipes &amp; i do enjoy pampering myself when my kids are asleep Here goes...

*For Glowing skin*

* A facemask of egg white and honey gently removes the tan from your face.

* Mix oats with honey, yogurt and ground almonds. Apply this in your face, leave it for five minutes and wash with lukewarm water.

* Cucumber is a natural cleanser. Mix cucumber juice with milk and use it instead of a cleanser.

* Take 1/3-cup cocoa, three teaspoons of heavy cream, 1/3-cup ripe papaya, 1/4-cup honey and three teaspoons of oatmeal powder. Mix it all together. Apply on your face. After 10 minutes, wash your face with warm water. This is best for oily skin

* For oily skin, apply a mixture of grapes, lemon and egg white. Leave it for 20 minutes and rinse with warm water. While lemon acts as a natural cleanser, grapes will soften your skin and egg whites will tighten it. Donâ€™t be alarmed if your skin tingles.

* Cut the lemon and rub the wedge all over your face. Leave it for about 20 minutes, then rinse off with cold water. This will refresh your face. Avoid doing this if you have dry skin.

* Mix honey, lemon and vegetable oil .This mixture is a good moisturiser for dry skin. Apply this mask for 10 minutes.

* Apply the mixture of honey and milk on the face . This will make your skin glow.

* Prepare a mask by mixing a slice of pumpkin with egg yolk and milk. Let this mask set on your face for 30 minutes for a glowing skin.

* Mix half-a-cup honey to your bath water for soft and smooth skin.

# For a soothing body pack, prepare a paste of mint leaves and almonds. Mix it with warm water and apply all over your body. Leave it till it dries and rinse with warm water.

# Buttermilk dabbed on skin for 15 minutes will soak up oil from your skin without drying it.

# Carrot juice applied daily fades blemishes.

# For dark underarms and neck apply lemon juice mixed with cucumber juice and a pinch of turmeric daily. Leave this on for 20 minutes.

# For removing facial hair.. Apply a sticky paste of egg white blended with sugar and corn flour. When it dries, gently peel it off. Repeat this three to four times a week.

# Thin apple slices rubbed onto oily skin will help in controlling oily shine.

# For supple skin, apply a ripe smashed banana on your face for 20 minutes daily.

# Cauliflower juice applied on warts regularly will make them fall.

# For a fair skin, try this natural bleach. Mix orange peels (sun dried and powdered) with milk. Apply this paste for 25 minutes and wash off.

# Mix half teaspoon dried curry leaf powder with multani mitti (fullers earth) and apply on the face. Wash it after it gets dry.

# Apply the mixture of tomato juice and honey on the face and neck , wash it after 15 minutes.

# Apply the mixture of carrot juice and basin. Leave it till it dries and wash the face.

# Add two teaspoon of tomato juice with 4 teaspoon of curd and apply on the face.

# Add a pinch of yeast with 2 teaspoon of cabbage juice and apply.

# Mix 1 table spoon of barley powder with half teaspoon of lime juice and 1 teaspoon of honey. Apply it on the face and wash after 20 minutes.

# Mix pineapple juice and carrot juice together and apply it on the face and wash it after 15 minutes.

# Mix vinegar and rose water in equal quantities and apply.

# Mix curd and cucumber juice and apply it on the face.

# Apply the mixture of coconut water and thick pineapple juice.

# Make a paste with 1/2 teaspoon of milk powder, 1/4 teaspoon of egg white and 1/2 teaspoon of lemon juice and apply on the face.

# For dry skin, Make a paste with egg yolk, olive oil and lemon juice. Apply it on the neck and face, wash it out after 10 minutes.

# For oily skin, take a mixture of oatmeal and egg white and apply it on the neck and face

# For glowing skin, use basin or green gram powder mixed with milk instead of soap.

# Apply the mixture of raw turmeric and cream of milk on the face and wash it after 20 minutes. It will make your skin fair.

# Apply the mixture of honey, basin, cream of milk and olive oil as a face pack.

# Apply the paste of fenugreek with milk on the face and let it dry. Wash off with luke warm water.

# Make a paste of red sandal wood and apply it on the face every day for glowing skin.

# Make a paste with red sandal powder and coconut milk and apply on the face for soft skin.

*For Black Spots*

* Make a paste with mehndi and oil and apply on the face

* Make a mixture of 1/2 teaspoon lemon juice and glycerin and apply it on the spots

* Apply the paste of turmeric and curry leaves on the face and wash it after 15 minutes.

* Apply a mixture of mehndi and turmeric. For a piece of turmeric, 2-3 leaves of mehndi are used

* Grind dried basil leaf, neem and mint (100 gm each). Add some turmeric powder and rose water to make it in a paste form and apply it on the spots.

* Grind betel leaf and add a little coconut oil and apply it on the spots

* Soak a chappathi in milk overnight . Make it into a paste and apply it on black heads. Repeat for several days

* Make a paste of saffron and add some honey , apply it on the face to remove black spots.

* To remove black spots... apply a paste of turmeric and basil.

* To remove wrinkles on the face, apply a mixture of sandalwood powder, rosewater and glycerin. Wash with cold water after some time

*For pimples*

* Apply a mixture of turmeric and neem on the face .

* A mixture of crushed mint leaves and oats will reduce pimples. Leave this for 20 minutes and wash it with warm water.

* Mix thick curd, turmeric and two drops of oil. Apply on the face.

* Crush garlic and take the juice and apply it on the face daily to reduce pimples

* Make a paste with sandal wood and turmeric and apply it on the face.

*SOURCE*


----------



## gabyk (Jul 12, 2007)

castor oil works wonders for my skin!


----------



## jasmineluv (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't wait to try these out!! Thanks for all the recipes. Some of them are making me hungry though...


----------



## McRubel (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovefe (Jul 17, 2007)

_I know some recieps for some types of skins i 've read it and i 've tried too!!! it's too easy to do a cleaning to your face with natural products and yourself!_

Cleansing cream with yogurt

For regular skins - one dose (it should be used immediately)

materiel


_a melted strawberry _ 
_one spoonful of soup yoghurt 100%_
_a drop ethereal oil levanta_

_mix the materials _ 
_wet ur face with warm water __
_



_clean ur face for 1 minute with the materials(do it circularly)_
_rinse off with warm water_
_For Greasy skins - one dose (it should be used immediately)__ _

_
materiel_

_
_



_one spoonful of soup yoghurt 10% or 2%_ 
_a teaspoon juice of lemon _
_a drop ethereal oil rosemary_

_mix the materials _ 
_wet ur face with warm water __
_



_clean ur face for 1 minute with the materials(do it circularly)_
_rinse off with warm water_


----------



## ForeverPink (Jul 20, 2007)

Has anybody got any clues as to how I could make a home made pore refiner for use under foundation, maybe with witch hazel or something??


----------



## Kathy (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting! I'm going to merge this into the Homemade Skin Care Recipes and Masks sticky!


----------



## jenniferdav (Jul 31, 2007)

There are some great recipes in this thread! Thanks to everyone who shared...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~Jen


----------



## lped (Jul 31, 2007)

This is just an amazing tread :g:


----------



## AWhite88 (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks - love home remedies!


----------



## Miss_Michelle (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the sensational recipes.


----------



## Sinny1 (Aug 5, 2007)

how about under eye cirles? i really need help with those!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 7, 2007)

*Fresh Milk and Ripe Tomato Juice Skin Cleanser*

*COMMENTS:*1 comments



Add your Comment


Excerpted from _Anti-Wrinkle Treatments for Perfect Skin,_ by Pierre Jean Cousin.

*SIMPLE SOLUTION:* Ingredients

1 medium very ripe tomato

5 fl. oz fresh whole milk

bottled or spring water Method

Process the tomato, using a food processor or blender. Strain through a piece of muslin and discard the pulp. Add the tomato juice to an equal amount of milk. Store in a covered container or bottle in the refrigerator.

Apply to the face and neck, using cotton pads, once or twice a day. Leave on for 10 minutes and rinse with bottled or spring water and pat dry.

Effect: cleanses

Skin types: oily, combination (but test first, see above), not recommended for sensitive skin

Frequency of use: once or twice daily for 1 week

Shelf life: 6 hours in refrigerator

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Treatment time: 10 minutes

*Harvest Skin Toner: The Mayan Secret Formula*

*COMMENTS:*0 comments



Add your Comment


by Annie Berthold-Bond

*SIMPLE SOLUTION:* Cucumbers have the same pH as the skin, and its juice is very softening and emollient. Carrots are rich in vitamin A and minerals that nourish and heal the skin, helping to keep it from aging. The herb spearmint stimulates and cleanses the skin with its antibacterial and antiseptic properties, and chamomile is not only rich in minerals, but helps prevent wrinkles, is moisturizing, and anti-inflammatory. Add a little lemon juice, and you are set. I've learned some tips and suggestions, as this is one of my favorite formulas in 'Better Basics for the Home'. A good time to make this toner is when the harvest is bountiful. If you don't own a juicer, borrow one to make large batches. You can also make just a week's worth of this toner at a time.

Zazil Toner

1/4 cup cucumber juice

1/8 cup carrot juice

1/2 cup spearmint infusion

1/4 cup chamomile infusion (avoid if you are sensitive to ragweed)

1/2 cup lemon juice

Make the cucumber juice and carrot juice. Make strong spearmint and chamomile teas, and let cool. Combine all the ingredients in a glass jar and shake to blend. If you freeze the mixture in ice cube trays, just pop out a cube and rub it over your face, then put the cube in the refrigerator and use the toner over the next few days.


----------



## HUNTRESS (Aug 10, 2007)

when my skin doesn't look pure and healthy, this is a mask that i put on for 15-20 minutes:

green clay

honey

yoghurt

glycerin

the amount of ingredients that i put is enaugh for only one application, and when i wash it off my face looks fresh and clean again. i have combination skin, but it works for all skin types


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

Very good tips, i saved so as to try it.

Thanks.


----------



## lovecharm (Aug 14, 2007)

so many good tips...i'll have to try the elbow fix lol...thanks


----------



## xomeesh428ox (Aug 15, 2007)

cool


----------



## Isabow (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there a recipe that really works for callused feet (heels mostly). Mine are in real need of a sandblaster and I just can't keep enough moisturizer on them. They still crack and bleed.

Any remedies?


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 19, 2007)

what are the good websites that offers a wholesale/ reasonable price for the ingredients on this recipes (such as shea and cocoa butters)... ive long been looking for a supplier


----------



## eloque (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know a good chocolate mask recipe without using Oatmeal or any kind of Oil?


----------



## fuzzbuzzle (Aug 27, 2007)

A big thanks to everybody from a newbie! I'd love to try some of these. Just fascinating -- thanks!


----------



## Prisca712 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, awesome thread ! Eloque, I've never heard of a chocolate mask before - what are the benefits? I think if I ever tried to make some it would never make it to my face...


----------



## allyoop (Aug 28, 2007)

:rockwoot:I just got my order today - Premium ingredients at less than premium prices... Lotioncrafter - now to figure out what I'm going to do with it

:kopfkratz:

TKB trading sells it also - can combine it with mmu order to save yourself on shippng?


----------



## ksalecha (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing. I'll try some of those today.


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! I think me &amp; my roomies are gonna have a beauty day at our dorm.. so these will be perfect.


----------



## midnighttears (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks so much!


----------



## lacheen (Sep 21, 2007)

my skin is so allergic i can't use cosmetics so much.so i use these recipes.

i don't know it has been given but the aspirin recipe is my best!

ingredients :

2-3 aspirins

a dab of water

honey less then a spoon

melt the aspirins in water and add honey.stir it up and apply to your face.10 min later clear your face by gently rubbing.when you exfoliate honey will prevent your skin from dryness.


----------



## hanabi (Sep 22, 2007)

Just wondering.. but has anyone ever tried having a serious allergic reaction to honey+ aspirin on the face? I tried that mask once and it was wonderful, my skin felt so smooth and clean even my mom noticed but an hour or two later my face grew really really lumpy and itchy; I went to the doctor for it and he gave me emo-cortisone but it didn't work. I used spectrojel (love &lt;3) to get rid of it, it took a few days though. This same thing happened to me before as well, but I can't remember if it was also after using aspirin/honey mask...

So i was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else before.. because if it isn't the honey/aspirin mask I want to try that mask again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Sep 25, 2007)

never tried it, sorry ! (i keep aspirin for headaches !)

this is a recipe i found on a quite new french website (i put the link for the french speakers because there's interesting stuff to read).

green tea mask (especially for winter) :

1.mix one teaspoon of white clay (for all types of skin, especially sensitive) with one teaspoon of matcha green tea.

2.add two teaspoons of floral water (chamomile, chamaemelum nobilis). it soothes sensitive skins.

3.add one teaspoon of sesame oil (protects and hydrates).

4.apply it on your face for 10 to 20 minutes. don't let the mask dry, spray some chamomile water on it.

5. take off any residue with a cotton pad (sprayed with chamomile water).

green tea has antioxydant properties, so i thought i'd share.

for those who don't know, the matcha tea is used in Japan for the tea ceremony. it is for that reason more expensive and sold in small quantities (i've seen so far only 40g boxes). you can find it in tea stores or in japanese grocery stores. it has the color and smells like grass. and it colors your cakes in green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gorJESS (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! I am definetly trying some of these!


----------



## aieshxgrl (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## eman69 (Oct 8, 2007)

thank u very much for all the recipes. i was always looking for home made recipes.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2007)

tried it with rhassoul instead of white clay and hamamelis floral water. works !


----------



## poy (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't beleive this is a wonderful thread. I have to do at least one of them today. Thanks.


----------



## clover0 (Oct 11, 2007)

my favorites have always been the aspirin (exfoliates), milk (hydrates), orange (glows) =)


----------



## cracka (Oct 15, 2007)

great post I have tried many of the recipes and had great results

Thanks


----------



## UmmS (Oct 27, 2007)

Totally loving this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks a lot people.


----------



## sonin (Oct 29, 2007)

such a great great..... recipe, i will give a try

thanks for sharing


----------



## swankychic (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I will be trying the slimming legs one with the seaweed wrap. Much cheaper than going to the spa!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 18, 2007)

you're totally right ! spa is just so expensive !

a quite easy and cheap recipe for a face mask :

you will need a bowl, saucepan or inhaler filled with boiled water, and 3 drops of ylang ylang essential oil. wrap your head in a towel (to keep the heat) and put your face over the bowl for five minutes, it will help open the pores and purify them. it's for normal to dry skins. let your skin cool down then apply a floral water.


----------



## quut (Nov 20, 2007)

:icon_wink:icon_wink

thanks


----------



## brylletc (Nov 21, 2007)

@babydoll1209

This is great! I never knew that there are a LOT of things you can do with sea salts.


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

great post... thanks for all the tips


----------



## Miss Grey (Nov 28, 2007)

I highly recommend this! It is a quick way to feel groomed - I always use this before a party, and it works very well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maia nicole (Dec 3, 2007)

Great tips! I can't wait to try some of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know if anyone's posted anything like this [i only skimmed the thread] but I didn't see anything about a lip exfoliant so..

-- All you need is petroleum jelly and a child's tooth brush [extra soft bristles are the best].

Spread a generous layer of petroleum jelly on your lips.

Rinse the tooth brush with water, remove some of the excess, and gently scrub in a circular motion.

You may need to repeat.

I like to use Einstein Lip Therapy [cooling lip relief] as a moisturizer afterward.

I've read that sugar and almond oil is a good lip exfoliant as well.


----------



## chavette (Dec 10, 2007)

avocado is great too


----------



## lapuce (Dec 13, 2007)

Woww so much info.Thanks.I love to use honey and brown sugar as a scrub.

I have psoriasis and my skin loves the honey scrub and also when I do the banana, honey ,oatmeal mask as a moisturizer.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2007)

i got this tip from a member of a french forum i sometimes visit, and i tried it yesterday.

to remove all your eyemakeup, take a cotton pad, and put 3 drops of warm water (warm is the key) and 3 drops of sweet almond oil. gently put it on your eyelid, wait a few seconds then take it off and gently "wash" your lid with it.

i was wearing a heavy coat of e/s and mascara, mine being pretty hard to take off. everything disappeared in a matter of seconds. i was so impressed i tried it also on my face and it does a good job too. not mentioning you get the moisturising properties of sweet almond oil.


----------



## Oz_princess (Jan 1, 2008)

Egg white + yolk mask work well for me. My skin is a little tight afterwards but it looks clarified


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 3, 2008)

These are awesome suggestions. The petroleum jelly and socks thing work GREAT on dry feet as well!:wavey:


----------



## Katiba (Jan 4, 2008)

great tips


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you , i'll try one of them


----------



## lienny (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks! I've been looking for a way to fix my ugly elbows since like forever, i'm going to try it right now.


----------



## ellini (Jan 11, 2008)

The BHA content in the humble aspirin pill is a powerful agent against blemishes, and using this as a scrub/mask will leave you with smooth, even skin. It is recommended to use this once a week, but you can increase the frequency of use if necessary.

Step 1: Take 6 uncoated aspirin and break each into halves. Put in a small cup or a lid.

Step 2: Add 3-4 drops of warm/hot water, and use a stick to smash the aspirin around. If it's too dry and doesn't dissolve, add 1 drop of water at a time until it forms into a thick white paste.

Step 3: Spread thickly onto your face. Leave for 10-15 minutes. You'll know it's ready when bits of white powder start falling off your face.

Step 4: As you wash it off with warm water, gently massage it into your skin. You'll feel your skin to be very smooth and even.

Step 5: Pat face gently dry. Apply your usual moisturizer. Your skin should be feeling radiant and soft!


----------



## fatcat87 (Jan 13, 2008)

mashed potaoes with fresh milk is my favourite homemade mask as it brightens my skin( but I'm too lazy to do it regularly :")

Moreover,I usually use the toothbrush for children to exfoliate my lips, then put on petroleum jelly before going to bed.It makes my lips soft even in winter ^^


----------



## hoemygosh (Jan 13, 2008)

i've used the aspirin mask before., it's where you blend about 8 aspirins with water, it will come to a scrub type of consistency. you rub all over your face, leave there for about 25 minutes. then rinse off. i have seen little improvements. while i was using this method i had very bad acne also.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Idk if anyone postted this, but be careful with strawberry on your teeth!!! The acid can get rid of stains, but it can also get rid of your enamel if you use it often--not good! This can cause even more yellowing and tooth damage. I use baking soda on my teeth every once in a while to whiten them, it cleans the junk off without eating away at the enamel.


----------



## diwucy (Jan 20, 2008)

some of these are really fascinating. I would never thought of using strawberries to whiten teeth, and seedless grapes for wrinkles.


----------



## EYE (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for help i ill try definetly some of these


----------



## Ardin (Jan 22, 2008)

Great thread, so much advice!


----------



## fistandantilus (Jan 23, 2008)

_Sugar-Honey hand "balm"_

1 tbsp sugar

1 tbsp honey

Mix together and apply in both hands like a cream giving a massage. After 2 minutes, rinse with water.

That's really good for your hands.


----------



## EYE (Jan 23, 2008)

what is cold pressed oil?


----------



## Ardin (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried the sugar honey scrub, my skin feels gorgeous.


----------



## fistandantilus (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi! I'm glad to read that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> by the way, it is also good for your lips!!


----------



## silvermander (Jan 28, 2008)

These are great! Thank you so much.

I'm always looking for healthy things I can make from what I have on hand. Since I'm breaking out horribly right now, I'm going to head to the kitchen and start mixing. Will let you know what works!

Ken


----------



## Samara25 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow Some of the recpies are good im going to give them a try for sure ...im allways looking for new things to use on my face lol

xx


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 1, 2008)

I use olive oil and brown sugar (dark) to exfoliate and wash. It removes my eye makeup too! my skin feels really soft after.


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

* Facial Pack for Dry Skin: *


Make a paste with two raw plantains and a table spoon of honey. Apply this pack on the face for 20 minutes and wash it when it becomes dry 
Make a paste with equal parts of oats, almond and honey. Apply it on the face. Wash it after 20 minutes

Make a paste with a guava and a spoon of honey. Apply on the face and wash after 20 minutes.

Whisk one egg white till it thickness, then whisk in 1 teaspoon of honey and 1 teaspoon of sunflower oil. Apply on the face for 20 minutes and wash off with warm water

* Fruit Cream Mask for Dry Skin*Fresh Cream

Ripe Strawberry - 2

Make a paste with the strawberry and mix it with fresh cream. Apply it on the face and wash it off after 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

*Facial Pack For Oily Skin:*


Peel two apples and make a paste with one table spoon of honey. Apply it on the face. Wash out after 20 minutes 
Apply a paste of a fully ripe tomato on the face and wash it after 20 minutes

Mix 2 teaspoon of Fullers earth with 2 teaspoon of chilled rose water to a thick paste. Apply on the face with a brush, avoiding the delicate areas around the eyes. Leave it on for about 20 minutes or till completely dry. Rinse with warm water. The result is a pinkish youthful skin.

*
Lemon Mask for Oily Skin*

Lemon - 1/2piece

Oatmeal - 1/2cup

Egg White

Make a fine paste with egg white lemon and oatmeal. Apply it on the face. After it get dry wash the face in hot water.


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

* Toner** for Normal Skin*

This is a refreshing toner for normal skin. Chop up a small sized fresh cucumber and liquidize it with half a cup of yogurt. Apply the mixture for 5-10 minutes, and wash it off. The remainder can be stored in the fridge for future use.



Milk Cucumber Mask for Ordinary Skin



Salad Cucumber - 1

Milk Powder - 1table spoon

Egg White



Take the juice of cucumber. Mix milk powder and egg white in this juice. Apply it on the face. After it get dry, wash it out in cold water


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

Make a mixture of 1/2 teaspoon lemon juice and glycerin and apply it on the spots 
Apply a mixture of mehndi and turmeric. For a piece of turmeric, 2-3 leaves of mehndi are used

Grind dried basil leaf, neem and mint (100 gm each). Add some turmeric powder and rose water to make it in a paste form and apply it on the spots.

Grind betel leaf and add a little coconut oil and apply it on the spots

 Make a paste of saffron and add some honey, apply it on the face to remove black spots.

 To remove black spots... apply a paste of turmeric and basil.

To remove wrinkles on the face, apply a mixture of sandalwood powder, rosewater and glycerin. Wash with cold water after some time


----------



## Jack (Feb 7, 2008)

*ROSE CREAM* 

Rose Petals - 5

Lime water - 5 drops

Gram Powder - 2spoons

Herbal Turmeric Powder - 2pinch

Make a fine paste of the above ingredients with some water. Clean the face and apply the paste. After 20 minutes wash it off with milk and again clean the face with pure water. When the process is repeated for 15 days, the face will become soft and smooth.



Rose cream is also used for the clearing of black spots left after the pimples.



Carrot face pack



Grind a carrot and make it as a paste. Bleach the face with a lemon. After this, apply the paste of carrot on the face and wash after 20 minutes.

You can use orange juice instead of lemon juice. If your skin is dry, then add the paste of tomato and a little almond with carrot.


----------



## Jack (Feb 7, 2008)

*Facial scrub for oily skin:*

This scrub helps to get rid of the dirt and the superficial dead skin but it should not be used more than once a week and never on dry skin. Mix 2 teaspoon of fine bran with a quarter of dried yeast and 1 teaspoon of lemon juice along with a table spoon of water. Gently massage the thick paste so formed in the skin, particularly on and around the nose and the chin area, using a soft brush; avoid applying around the eyes. Wash off after 1-2 minute using warm water.


----------



## lemonfrost (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow so much to try!

Thanx!


----------



## bayousaintgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks! Great recipes. I will have to give these a try


----------



## Jack (Feb 16, 2008)

This can be applied frequently. Mix 2 table spoons of oatmeal with half cup of milk and cook gently till it becomes soft. Stir in 2 teaspoons of olive oil and beat together. Allow to cool and then spread it over the face and neck. Leave it on, for about 25 minutes and then rinse with luke warm water.

*FACE PACK WITH * ROSE


Rose Petals - 5 (to be ground) 
Fullers earth - 11/2 teaspoon

Powdered Dried Orange Peals - a pinch

White of an egg - 1/2 

Rose Petals soaked water - as required 
Make a paste with the above ingredients. Steam the face and apply the pack. Clean the face after 15 minutes. 

ROSE CREAM



Rose Petals - 5

Lime water - 5 drops

Gram Powder - 2spoons

Herbal Turmeric Powder - 2pinch

Make a fine paste of the above ingredients with some water. Clean the face and apply the paste. After 20 minutes wash it off with milk and again clean the face with pure water. When the process is repeated for 15 days, the face will become soft and smooth.



Rose cream is also used for the clearing of black spots left after the pimples.



Carrot face pack



Grind a carrot and make it as a paste. Bleach the face with a lemon. After this, apply the paste of carrot on the face and wash after 20 minutes.

You can use orange juice instead of lemon juice. If your skin is dry, then add the paste of tomato and a little almond with carrot.


----------



## ivette (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks cosmo


----------



## mystars (Feb 20, 2008)

The elbow fix is a great tip that I have tried and it really does work!

Thanks for the other tips too...I'll be sure to try some out.


----------



## RARA123 (Feb 21, 2008)

this is my favorite mask

Yoghurt &amp; Orange

4 tbs yoghurt

6 tbs orange juice

1 tbs honey

mix them together and then apply the mixture to your face and neck

relax and leave it for 15 min then wash ur face with cold water


----------



## Baby Visage (Mar 3, 2008)

*Homemade Red Algae Clay Mask*

1 part Red Algae powder (found in health food stores)

1 part Kaolin clay powder

Mix with a few drops of water and smooth over face.

Allow to dry and rinse off with warm water.

Out of all of my experiments THIS left my skin the smoothest.

I've never seen my face look so healthy!

You girls MUST try this if you can find Red Algae powder.

_Note: Red Algae powder is coarse and could be too much of an exfoliant for some with sensitive skin or acne. I have very sensitive skin and no acne but the texture could have easily irritated my skin. It did not and the results were great but I just wanted to let you know beforehand. You know your skin - if you cannot handle most exfoliants, do not try this as this is much coarser than mainstream facial exfoliants._


----------



## Sauless (Mar 3, 2008)

I see turmeric shows up in a number of these recipes, what exactly does it do?


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

Great tips! I want to try them.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay! I love stuff like this! I've really been wanting to try some new things for my face lately. How perfect!


----------



## Ann2325 (May 1, 2008)

thanks! love all these natural recipes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jones10021 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks, awesome tips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aleshanee (May 31, 2008)

for oily skin

6 grapes

2 tbsp honey

1 tbsp nivea or so

blend and apply for 15 minutes


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice recipes. Thanks!


----------



## padparadscha (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thank you for sharing the information..! *

I have got a question , which I think will be answered here ...

Does Lemon cause any harmful effects on my Face skin ?

I am not so sure about the answer because , I read so many articles about it; Some agreed with harmful effects of lemon while others did not ...!

I will be Very Thankful if anyone gives an answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

hmm, i don't think so.

one thing i know for sure is the essential oil is phototoxic so either you wear a damn good sunblock/sunscreen after or you use it before going to bed. i personally prefer to use it at night.


----------



## padparadscha (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thank you for your help , I will try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the tips!


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been mixing a paste with fresh-ground oatmeal and distilled water and applying it to my face as a cleanser. It's very milky and nourishing and makes my skin feel so soft and soothed. Extremely gentle and very cheap! You can also use it as a gentle scrub, or a mask if you allow it to try. Beautiful.

Poppy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing everyone! I'm so late on this thread! lol


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2008)

I love these tips! I'll have to try that potato thing on my eyes whenever I have a reaction to something. And that slimmer legs sounds great!!


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for all your recipes. It will save a big bucks for palors


----------



## CPS (Jul 24, 2008)

:::sigh::: I love this site!!! :hugs3: Thank you for all of the wonderful tips!


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for these recipes!


----------



## anjelika (Aug 16, 2008)

The healing effects of a Balancing Bath help regulate body fluids and restore balance.

The ingredients are:

Dead Sea Salt--3 tbsp

Baking Soda--3 tbsp

Essential Oils--8 drops (Choose 3 or 4 oils from these essential oils: Bergamot, Frankincense, Geranium, Lavender, Palmarosa, Rose, and Rosewood.)

Jar--4 oz

Directions:

Add sea salt, baking soda and oils to jar.

Gently shake to mix, mix well.

Add to tub of running water.


----------



## SkinCareByYou (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if this thread is only for natural skin care recipes, but here is one of my favorite Vitamin C recipes...It's very similar to Skinceuticals C E Ferulic, but much cheaper.

1 tsp. of distilled water

1/4 tsp. of L-Ascorbic Acid

1 tsp. of glycerin (if you want a serum) or base cream

1 400IU Vitamin E Softgel

1/8 tsp. ferulic acid


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 17, 2008)

oh wow .. this thread is very helpful!


----------



## grebyma (Aug 19, 2008)

These are great! Can't wait to try a few!


----------



## anjelika (Aug 19, 2008)

Dreams Bath Recipe

This scent is very woody, and is suited for soothing your muscles and relaxing in the tub. It is very masculine in scent, I think. I enjoy this after a long day at work, it makes me feel comfortable and content. Women love it as well as men do.

The ingredients are:

2 cups of Dead Sea Salts

2 tablespoons of baking soda

Essential oils:

5 drops of rosewood

2 drops cedar wood

2 drops Chamomile

a nice jar with a tight fitting lid

Directions:

Mix the salts and baking soda in a bowl very well.

Mix oils in a small cup. Take them and pour them evenly over the salt.

Mix the two very well.

Let sit for over an hour before placing in a jar and sealing.

If you are going to color these use yellow and red to make a light brown.


----------



## ohmaynn (Aug 20, 2008)

great tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss_starbucks (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 22, 2008)

wahh nice list, def going to try some of these out


----------



## MichelleRichard (Sep 30, 2008)

I am amazed to know so many home recipes for skin care...

If you can help me by telling some of the home remedies even for mole removal, then you will make me very happy...


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank You ALL SO MUCH~ These are Very useful information!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi,

you might want to check this thread :

Removing moles at home


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Oct 8, 2008)

hi, its sounds interesting but idk what its used for, simply a moisturizer?


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 9, 2008)

Lemon is 'ok' for the skin but it's extremely acidic and can irritate the skin. I don't agree with leaving it on but do rinse it off.

As for the 'silky leg' tip. It didn't make sense because you have to wash it off and then add lotion? Weird!

I should try the 'conditioner' tip. Kind of grosses me out though but I'll see if it works.


----------



## MichelleRichard (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information...


----------



## daer0n (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you Sarah!

What are the recipes good for? whitening the skin, and making it smoother?...

Also, i have this recipe as well, that is for evening skin tone, it says that you have to dry out the skin of an orange, blend it to make some powder with it and mix it with milk. Should i mix it with regular milk or powder milk? What do you think? also, if you have any recipes for evening skin tone, it would be great if you could share as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## asialyn24 (Oct 26, 2008)

wow thats nice


----------



## EYE (Oct 27, 2008)

can anyone tell me some natural mask and cream for eye?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on what you're searchign for, but clay works well as a mask (usually a tablespoon is enough for your face and neck, you just mix it with a bit of water). For an eyecream, i am not of much help, i use my moisturizer :laughing:


----------



## macy (Oct 30, 2008)

I find the one for clogged pores really useful. How about sugar instead for the salt scrub?


----------



## Asha* (Oct 31, 2008)

Sugar is probably better than salt, because salt can dry out your skin.

For facial scrub i use some baking soda mixed with a bit of water, it's great.


----------



## jennabennett (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! I always have my eye out for cheap &amp; eco-friendly skin care. I will be trying the grape wrinkle treatment tonight (&amp; every night until they are gone!)

Thanks!


----------



## muni (Nov 5, 2008)

Great,,,Thaaanks


----------



## marieparis (Nov 6, 2008)

These are great tips! Thanks!


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*APPLE MASK FOR NORMAL SKIN*
*1 Apple, cored &amp; quartered*
_*2 T Honey*_
_*Drop the apple pieces into a food processor and chop. Add honey and refrigerate for 10 minutes. Pat the mixture onto your face with a light tapping motion, tapping until the honey feels tacky. Leave it on for 30 minutes and then rinse. *_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*CU***BER MASK FOR OILY SKIN*
*1/2 Cu***ber*
_*1 Egg white*_
_*1 T Lemon juice*_
_*1 tsp mint*_
_*Puree everything and refrigerate for 10 minutes. Apply the mixture to your face and leave it on for 15 minutes. Rinse with warm, then cool water. *_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*STRAWBERRY DRAWING MASK*
*1/2 c Strawberries, very ripe*
_*1/4 c Cornstarch*_
_*Mix strawberries and cornstarch together to make a paste and apply it to your face, avoiding the delicate area around your eyes. Leave it on for 30 minutes and then rinse it off with cool water. *_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

_*Honey Facial*_
** (warning - do not use this if you are allergic to eggs!)*
_*tablespoon honey*_
_*1 egg yoke*_
_*1 teaspoon olive oil *_
_*Beat the egg yoke with a fork, add the oil and blend well. Add the honey using a spoon that you have rinsed with hot water and blend well again. Smear it all over your face with your fingers, except do not cover your eyes. Leave it on your face for 15 minutes, then rinse it off.*_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*CITRUS FRESHNER*
*2 cups boiling water*
_*1 vitamin C (a preservative)*_
_*Lemon peel (zest) from 2 lemons*_
_*Dissolve the vitamin in water. In a glass bowl put the lemon zest and pour the water over them. Let it sit over night. Remove the zest and put in a spray bottle. You can use any type of citrus peel. *_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*BLEMISHED SKIN MASK*
*1 Tomato, ripe, chopped*
_*1 tsp Lemon juice*_
_*1 T Instant style oatmeal or old-fashioned rolled oats*_
_*Blend everything until just combined. Apply to skin, making sure the mixture is thick enough to stay on blemished areas: cheeks, forehead, or chin. If necessary, add a bit more oatmeal to thicken the mask. Leave it on for 10 minutes, then scrub it off with a clean washcloth dipped in warm water.*_


----------



## tyty (Feb 13, 2009)

*PEACH TIGHTENING MASK*

*1 Peach, ripe, peeled, pitted*

_*1 Egg white*_

_*Whip the peach and egg white together in a blender until smooth. Gently pat the mixture all over your face. Relax for 30 minutes, then rinse it off with cool water.*_


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 24, 2009)

So much great tips!!!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## perfumewoman (Mar 9, 2009)

** Tomato Facial Mask*

Terrific for normal skin. Cut a small sized raw tomato into two halves and gently rub both halves on your face in a circular motion. After the tomato face pack has dried, rinse your face completely, tone and moisturize.

** Easy Egg White Mask*

Improves skin tone. Massage egg white all over your face. After mask has completely dried, rinse your skin thoroughly, tone and moisturize. Leaves your pores feeling taut and refreshed!

** Peachy Honey Mask*

Works like magic and tastes great! Mash 1 large skinned peach (or nectarine) and 3 tsp. honey together, and add 2 tbsp. yogurt until you have a workable paste. Pat evenly over your face and neck and around your eyes. Lie back and relax for about 10 minutes. Rinse well with warm water, tone and moisturize.

** Cool as a Cu***ber Facial Mask*

This mask is perfect for any skin type; for best results, apply weekly. Place 1 cup oats and 1 tbsp. wheat bran in a blender and grind to a fine powder. Add 2 tbsp. buttermilk, 2 tbsp. whipping cream, 1 1/2 tbsp. lemon juice, 1 tbsp. plain yogurt, 1 tsp. fresh mint leaves, and 1/2 medium diced cu***ber. Blend until consistency is smooth. Apply to freshly cleansed face and leave on for 10 to 15 minutes. Rinse with warm water, tone and moisturize.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting! I am going to try those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a neat set of recipes. I guess you have covered almost all the skin concerns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks..


----------



## Bronzehoni (Mar 17, 2009)

I love at home remedies! Great post!


----------



## cutepetz (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks!! Going to try it =D


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 10, 2009)

i have just tried the blackhead oatmeal mask from the 1st post, my skin feels gorgeous! this thread is so helpful!


----------



## EYE (Nov 11, 2009)

wooooow tyty thank you for all this masks definetly i will try most of them

magosienne thank you for answering me

what is grape wrinkle treatment?


----------



## healthcare (Nov 23, 2009)

I found a great resource for reading up on sinus infection in sinushealthcenter[dot]com . There are a bunch of useful articles worth checking out.


----------



## fihe (Nov 26, 2009)

yup, I also use Cetaphil, although I sometimes use honey. I've tried it with aloe vera gel and it's too watery.

another thing I like to do is put honey on a damp face and leave it for 20 minutes, then rinse it off. it makes my face super soft and I think has helped clear up my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> however, I found that I cannot wash off the honey in the shower, because even after this treatment, my face gets very dry after taking a shower and then I'd need to remoisturize it, defeating the purpose of the honey treatment.

lately I've also been using olive oil as a moisturizer. I just use a small amount and pat it on my face. if there is any excess I blot it off with a tissue. I have combination skin but this hasn't made me break out since I make sure not to use too much.


----------



## EYE (Nov 28, 2009)

i do too the honey mask but on dry face it makes my skin dry a little bit too after it and i need to moisturizer but i love it because it is antiseptic and i feel it cleared my face too. i have been doing this once a week since a month, but overall i like it .


----------



## Carma (May 21, 2011)

awesome at- home recipies! I love it.


----------



## Moxxi (May 26, 2011)

I found this one pretty useful, it helped me reduce dark circles that I had for a pretty long time:

*Egg Whites Remedy*. Take 2 eggs and whip the egg white until it becomes stiff.Find some kind of soft cloth or blush. Carefully apply the egg whites that you have just prepared to the area on your face where the eye bags of puffiness is located. Soon your skin will become slightly tighter therefore reducing the baggy eyes look. This will help to reduce your eye bags temporarily but will not get rid of them completely.

_Source: http://www.eyebags101.com/home-remedies_


----------



## shellyCD (May 26, 2011)

the absolute best home brew i have found for glowing smooth skin is 2 tablespoons of red apple cider vinegar (you want the unfiltered not the white vinagar) to 16 ounces of water..i take 3 glasses a day..skin has never looked healhier..


----------



## Carma (Aug 1, 2011)

So I tried Baking soda mixed with a bit of water....i like! So eco friendly.


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Aug 2, 2011)

Good recipieee...


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

